# BoyFromLA's Tarantulas Diary



## BoyFromLA

11/05/2017 - 1

1/2” Brachypelma hamorii still in burrow. It’s now been 4 days. Pre killed pinhead was untouched for 24 hours, thus I removed it and gave it to GBB. The sling shady.

3/4” Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens is very active and eating well.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Love 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/05/2017 - 2

Decided to give each tarantula a name.

Brachypelma hamorii will now be called Hidy, since it loves to hide, and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens will now be called Webbie, since it is indeed a heavy webber.

So yeah, Hidy, and Webbie, welcome home. Better late than never.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/05/2017 - 3

Webbie started webbing it’s enclosure. It is my first time seeing it webbing. I am so happy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/06/2017

Hidy is still hiding somewhere deep in the dark, and silent. Another pre killed bait mission went unsucceed. But I wouldn’t worry. I know Hidy is keep making holes here and there. That I can see at least.




Meanwhile Webbie is doing really well. So far all feeding attempts went succeed. Below are one of the example.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/08/2017

Hidy is still nowhere to be seen. I miss you Hidy. On a side of it’s enclosure, dropped six or seven drops of water with a small liquid dropper. Also placed two pre killed pinheads nearby one of many burrow entrances. I will check back on them tomorrow.

Webbie is very active as usual, and loves feeding time!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nightshady

Awesome! Hope Hidey finds her way out eventually. My GBB has webbed up a nice portion of my habitat. It's very cool.


----------



## BoyFromLA

Nightshady said:


> Awesome! Hope Hidey finds her way out eventually. My GBB has webbed up a nice portion of my habitat. It's very cool.


Post pictures on Tarantula Picture section!!


----------



## Dawnes1221

BoyFromLA said:


> 11/05/2017 - 2
> 
> Decided to give each tarantula a name.
> 
> Brachypelma hamorii will now be called Hidy, since it loves to hide, and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens will now be called Webbie, since it is indeed a heavy webber.
> 
> So yeah, Hidy, and Webbie, welcome home. Better late than never.


I thought The Sling Shady was the Brachypelma hamorii's name, sounds fitting for his description of hiding, (being shady,) lol. But Hidy makes great sense also, because he won't always be a sling. Also depending on if male or female, Hidy would also fit well, either way. Nice thread, very entertaining and informative!


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/09/2017

Hidy - still hiding.

Webbie - very active, very hungry.

Today, a new tarantula member joined Hidy, and Webbie. 1/2” Lasiodora difficilis. The name is not yet decided. Will take a day or two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/10/2017

Well, still no sight of Hidy. Several more attempts of pre killed feeding bore no fruits. It’s about eight days. I have this urge to dig it’s enclosure to see if Hidy is doing ok or not, but I am so proudly keep telling myself, ‘not to worry, just be patient, sling knows what it’s doing’.

Webbie’s webbing skill improves as day goes by. It’s pretty much visible from every angles of the enclosure, and it’s pretty impressive. Eating well, playing well, webbing well. I have no complains at all. 




So, Lasiodora difficilis is one of the largest growing tarantula out there, per Wiki info, thus I decided to name it Mini. After spending a night, Mini is settled quickly and ate a small live pin head (about half size of Mini). I am looking forward to see Mini growing up huge!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightshady

Good job on not digging up Hidy. I'm sure it's very tempting. Can't imagine that would be a good idea, but I'm probably not the best person to ask, haha.


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/11/2017

It’s currently 4:21 AM right now, I almost screamed over joy! I woke up middle of the night, for a quick drink. I just took a little peek into Hidy’s enclosure to see if the pre killed pinhead is gone or not (I left it right in front of Hidy’s burrow entrance), without a hint of hope or any other expectation, and guess what?! It’s gone! Yes, it’s gone! Now I can finally rest assured Hidy is still alive, and well. Oh boy, what a relief.

I am not sure how often tarantula is doing it’s molting process, but I don’t think Webbie is anywhere near that, just yet. But I am really looking forward to see it soon, I hope!

I am glad Mini is doing well, by doing well means without making a burrow, and go hide in the deep. Second feeding went well, very well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/13/2017

A day ago, Hidy plowed over his/her burrow entrance, then made a completely new one, and it looks all good. I left a pre killed pinhead just in case.




I guess that is the favorite spot for Webbie. I never saw Webbie spending time else where.




Mini is wandering around to find the favorite spot. Very active, and very curious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/18/2017

Hidy is finally out of burrow after three weeks. I wanted to give a little feeding prize, but Hidy was busy wandering around. I am just so glad to see Hidy doing well.




Webbie is the most active tarantulas among three. Busy webbing, busy grooming, busy everything. I don’t see any sign of molting soon, but I just can’t wait to see Webbie get bigger for a bigger feeder.




At some point, I thought Mini is very shy, but no. Still so curious, and moving very actively every corners of enclosure searching for any stuffs to be interested on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/25/2017

Two additional tarantulas bought from Black Friday sale, are on the way.

1” Brachypelma baumgarteni
3/4” Grammostola pulchripes

Hidy is busy organizing and reorganizing it’s burrow entrance. It looks slightly different everytime I check on Hidy’s enclosure.




Webbie refused to eat for the first time. Maybe it’s a sign of pre molting I assume. There’s no way I can tell by the looks of it. But I am more than happy to wait and see.




Mini refused to eat as well. So I guess this is the same story. But this story seems more obvious. Now it’s the race in between Webbie and Mini who will molt first!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

I love how you include photos every time. Mini is adorable.


----------



## BoyFromLA

athlete96 said:


> I love how you include photos every time. Mini is adorable.


The reason I like children’s books. The more fun, with the more pictures!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/29/2017




Hidy (Brachypelma hamorii) is once again in do-not-bother-me mode. After several trials of making an entrence here and there, eventually closed off all at once. I hope to see Hidy in action outside of his or her burrow soon.




Webbie (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) is still in pre molt. Webbie stays still, hardly moving to anywhere, and I just need to wait and see.




Mini (Lasiodora difficilis) is also in pre molt, and made the very cool looking nest out of his or her webbing & cocofiber sbstrate.




Two additional tarantulas have safely arrived today.

1” Brachypelma baumgarteni
3/4” Grammostola pulchripes

Oranty (Brachypelma baumgarteni) is orange + beauty, and it’s the name that I came up with for him or her. Oranty is just too shy to come out at the moment, but I am looking forward to see Oranty exploring, and hunting, drinking and so on in the coming days.




Grampu (Grammostola pulchripes) is Grammostola + pulchripes. Grampu sounds very cute, and cuddly somehow. I like it. Grampu is already exploring here and there and is trying get used to with the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/06/2017

It was back in November 25 when Webbie first refused to eat. Pre-molting was suspected after a few more feeding attempt fails. Since then 11 days have passed, and yesterday molting finally happened with the happy ending. Of all tarantulas I have, it was indeed the first molting happened ever in my care. Unfortunately, I was not able to be there to watch the molting process, but I took a picture or two of my Webbie while recovering.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dangerforceidle

Go, Webbie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/08/2017

Hidy is recently rehoused, and seems doing much better in this enclosure. Sometimes hiding in tree moss bush, and sometimes out on a field exploring. I guess in previous deli cup enclosure, the feeling insecure made Hidy to make a deep burrow and hide in it.

Webbie is freshly molted, and is recovering from it. It was over a little week and a half pre molting process. I will wait a few more days so that Webbie can be fully recovered and fully prepared for the first meal after molting.




Mini was suspected to be in pre molt way before Webbie, but it seems like it’s going to take a little while longer.




Oranty was not in a good mood at all. After being pushed into a toilet paper stuff deli cup, then being delivered by USPS, then to be rehoused not only once, but twice. A little over a week, he or she was in the very corner of his or her enclosure with all eight legs tucked in. Not anymore! Oranty ate the first pre killed feeder insect I left last night, and now all happy happy out in the field with all eight legs wide open.

Grampu is refusing to eat for about a week now. I will take that as a sign of pre molting. I will try to feed a few more times just to make sure then I will leave Grampu alone till molting. Below are awesome take down before pre molting began.




Brabo is a little over inch
Brachypelma albopilosum I got from @gottarantulas. Brabo is bigger than any of my tarantulas, and I was really surprised to see a tarantula with this huge size, due to the fact that I only have slings in small sizes. Brabo is very calm, and gentle, and docile. I had to order new feeder insects just for Brabo since only things I have are all 1/2” size feeder insects.




I also have one new additional Brachypelma klaasi with no name attached to it yet. I can’t quite come up with a good names so far. Will need a few days more to brainstorm.




• top left - Brachypelma klaasi
• top right - Oranty
• bottom left - Grampu
• bottome right - Mini

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Nightshady

Holy crap, your collection is growing quick!

I just bought my 3rd. I got my GBB and Versi, and a 1.75” sexed female A geniculata on the way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

Nightshady said:


> Holy crap, your collection is growing quick!
> 
> I just bought my 3rd. I got my GBB and Versi, and a 1.75” sexed female A geniculata on the way!


And guess what
Next week, 3 more incoming

1” Caribena Versicolor
1” Dolichothele diamantinensis
1” Neoholothele Incei

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Nightshady

BoyFromLA said:


> And guess what
> Next week, 3 more incoming
> 
> 1” Caribena Versicolor
> 1” Dolichothele diamantinensis
> 1” Neoholothele Incei


OMG... you’re like a tarantula crack addict! I bet you think you can stop at any time LOL.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

BoyFromLA said:


> And guess what
> Next week, 3 more incoming
> 
> 1” Caribena Versicolor
> 1” Dolichothele diamantinensis
> 1” Neoholothele Incei


I fully support you in this addiction ADVENTURE!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

Nightshady said:


> OMG... you’re like a tarantula crack addict! I bet you think you can stop at any time LOL.


“Save yourself!!!”


----------



## BoyFromLA

ShyDragoness said:


> I fully support you in this addiction ADVENTURE!


“I have a supporter now? Where did my donation box go?”

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Scarabyte

I'm loving this thread!! Keep us updated it's super interesting, have you ever thought of doing a Youtube channel for video updates?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

Scarabyte said:


> I'm loving this thread!! Keep us updated it's super interesting, have you ever thought of doing a Youtube channel for video updates?


It’s almost like an unknown territory I am vernturing of. So it’s super interesting to me as well. I will surely keep you posted and will watch’em growing together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/09/2017

It came to my attention that Mini might not be in pre molt at all.

Yet, who am I to tell whether a sling is in pre molt or not?

So I decided to ask Mini a question by dropping a pre killed small pinhead into his or her nest.

Well, well, well, Mini answered me right away by grabbing and pulling a pinhead into his or her mouth as soon as it dropped without any hesitation.

Ask a sling, a sling answers.




• Coming soon 
• From @GunniesSpiders 

1” Caribena Versicolor
1” Dolichothele diamantinensis
1” Neoholothele Incei

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/12/2017 - 1

Today, four new tarantulas from @GunniesSpiders have safely arrived.

1” Caribena versicolor x1
3/4” Dolichothele diamantinensis x1
3/4” Neoholothele Incei x2

In original plan, I was suppose to get two tarantulas, but he insisted me to choose one more tarantula as a freebie, then he eventually sent me two freebies. Thus I ended up with four tarantulas.

First, 1” Caribena versicolor.




My first arboreal tarantula! In less than an hour or so, being in the enclosure, he or she is already so active.




Next, 3/4” Dolichothele diamantinensis.







Since he’s or she’s best known as mini GBB (
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens), I cut out a little piece of wooden chopstick, and provided him or her as an anchor point.

Last but not least, 3/4”
Neoholothele Incei x2.




They were intentionally sent together to be kept as communal. So this will be very interesting for me to watch and learn how this actually work.




Here they are! Eleven tarantulas all together.

• Coming soon
• 3.5” 0.1.0 Brachypelma schroederi

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/12/2017 - 2

Mini is molting right now!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## WolfSoon

BoyFromLA said:


> 12/12/2017 - 1
> 
> Today, four new tarantulas from @GunniesSpiders have safely arrived.
> 
> 1” Caribena versicolor x1
> 3/4” Dolichothele diamantinensis x1
> 3/4” Neoholothele Incei x2
> 
> In original plan, I was suppose to get two tarantulas, but he insisted me to choose one more tarantula as a freebie, then he eventually sent me two freebies. Thus I ended up with four tarantulas.
> 
> First, 1” Caribena versicolor.
> 
> View attachment 260316
> 
> 
> My first arboreal tarantula! In less than an hour or so, being in the enclosure, he or she is already so active.
> 
> View attachment 260317
> 
> 
> Next, 3/4” Dolichothele diamantinensis.
> 
> View attachment 260318
> 
> 
> View attachment 260319
> 
> 
> Since he’s or she’s best known as mini GBB (
> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens), I cut out a little piece of wooden chopstick, and provided him or her as an anchor point.
> 
> Last but not least, 3/4”
> Neoholothele Incei x2.
> 
> View attachment 260320
> 
> 
> They were intentionally sent together to be kept as communal. So this will be very interesting for me to watch and learn how this actually work.
> 
> View attachment 260321
> 
> 
> Here they are! Eleven tarantulas all together.
> 
> • Coming soon
> • 3.5” 0.1.0 Brachypelma schroederi


Congrats on the new additions! Versis are great and the other two species are at the top of my wish list. 

Also Brabo is adorable.


----------



## BoyFromLA

WolfSoon said:


> Brabo is adorable.


I am totally with you on that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scarabyte

So cool!!! this thread is amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/13/2017

She is here, yes she is.

• 0.1.0 3” Brachypelma schroederi

The enclosure itself is just too large, it pushed all of my other enclosures to the side.




She is such a beauty.










I should’ve added a few extra bags of substrates with my order.  My calculation was off by far. I did not expect to be this shallow even after I added all of mine. I will have to get some tomorrow.

Meanwhile, would you please calm down, and come down.

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Garth Vader

Nice new addition!  She is absolutely beautiful.  And yes, it takes a lot of substrate to fill a larger enclosure!  Imagine how much space your enclosures will take up when your slings grow up!  I have a lot of slings too, so I often think of that.


----------



## BoyFromLA

spidertherapy78 said:


> She is absolutely beautiful.


I know!



spidertherapy78 said:


> And yes, it takes a lot of substrate to fill a larger enclosure!


Now I know!



spidertherapy78 said:


> Imagine how much space your enclosures will take up when your slings grow up!


I will know!


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/14/2017

I had my doubt (and I still do) when I was first told that I could keep two Neoholothele Incei slings together in the same enclosure communally.

But when I saw two slings sharing a meal together, it got me thinking hmm... Maybe, maybe it could happen.

And here is the picture I’ve taken early in the morning while feeding the slings. Two of my 3/4” 
Neoholothele Incei slings sharing a meal together.

Or rather this could be:

A: “Hey, let it go.”
B: “No, you let it go.”
A: “It’s mine.”
B: “No, it’s mine.”
A: “Ok, we’ll both let go of it.”
B: “On three?”
A: “On three.”
B: “One, two, THREE.”
A: “You’re still holding it.”
B: “And so are you.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/16/2017 - 1

Hidy (Brachypelma hamorii) is currently in pre molting. Still very actively wandering around here and there, but refusing to take any pre killed feeder insect at all. Thus feeding attempts will be continued once molting is completed.




Webbie (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) is becoming a pig yet again. It does not really matter if the feeder insect is pre killed or not, Webbie will not hesitate a second to take it down.




Mini (Lasiodora difficilis) is now moved into the new enclosure, and is still recovering from the last molt. Unlike Webbie, size difference before and after molt is very significant. A few more days will be needed for Mini to be fully recovered and prepared for his or her first meal after molting.




Oranty (Brachypelma baumgarteni) Is definitely in a good mood I believe. No more stressed pose anymore, and that is awesome, but apart from that, still very shy, and skittish. It’s hard to tell if Oranty is in pre molt, but refusing to take a meal for three days in a row must mean something.




Grampu (Grammostola pulchripes) is also refusing to take any meals for a few days. Probably in pre molt as well. One last pre killed insect will be offered just to be make sure, then no more bothering after that.




Brabo (Brachypelma albopilosum) was offered with 1” Blatta lateralis a couple of days ago, and was doing a little happy dancing ceremony. It was quite a fun to watch it. Hopefully more dancings will come along over the couse of the feeding process. I think I am going to record the video for it so that I can watch it over and over and over and over.




And below is Grampu joyfully taking down the 1” criket.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/16/2017 - 2

Brachypelma klaasi is sadly still with no name yet, but he or she is amazingly hyper active. Digging, moving dirts while filling the water dish with all sorts of things. That also means he or she will take down any feeder insect on sight.




Caribena versicolor is also with no name just yet, and recently rehoused into the rather much smaller enclosure. This enclosure previously used by Mini, and now it’s with the new owner. He or she is now resting after making a little webbing under neath the fake silk plant leaf.




Knitty (Dolichothele diamantinensis) is very, very shy. Just a little distraction will make him or her quickly hide into the dried moss bush.




Since Neoholothele Incei is called Trinidad Olive as a common name. I did a little ‘The Matrix’ reference and named two of my Neoholothele Incei Neo, and Trinity.




Neo & Trinity are now moved into the bigger enclosure as communal set up, so they can fully explore, and have enough space for own territory. They are well hidden in the picture, but they are there.




Brachypelma schroederi is yet another tarantula with no name. He or she is hidden completely in the darkness (except his or her soft fluffy toes), and is lurking for any preys passingby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/17/2017 - 1

Brabo’s major hauling service.




Brabo likes to play dirt.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/17/2017 - 2

Today’s goal:

• Being an arboreal for a day.




“Hello, you ok there?”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/22/2017

I really don’t know what to say. I think my Brachypelma klaasi just did molt. Thing is, he or she was never showing me any signs of pre molting. He or she was not only so active, but even ate a feeder insect just a yesterday. It’s so weird. I might be mistaken, but I am afraid I am not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevinlowl

BoyFromLA said:


> View attachment 260652


Might wanna remove that chopstick and replace it with a plastic one.


----------



## BoyFromLA

kevinlowl said:


> Might wanna remove that chopstick and replace it with a plastic one.


That little piece of chopstick has been removed earlier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/23/2017

Webbie (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)
is back in action after recent molt.







Toe toe (Caribena versicolor) took down his or her first mealworm ever!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/24/2017

Blackyplema (Brachypelma schroederi) on top of her hide. With a great pose like that, I couldn’t resist to take a picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/25/2017

So Hidy (Brachypelma hamorii) finally decided to molt on Christmas day, and chose to do it a bit unusual way. I was worried big time of course. Anything unusal gives a new tarantula keeper a heart attack. It certainly was not easy to watch it, but I did fully trust Hidy’s capability as a tarantula.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/31/2017

Last week, I was able to grab 2.5” Chromatopelma cyaneopubescenes (which turned out to be a female), and an enclosure, and a large cork bark for $50 all together from Craiglist.







However, for the 2.5” very very active tarantula, initial enclosure seemed just too small.

So yesterday, I did rehouse her into a much larger enclosure with a cork bark, hoping that she would take it as her lair.




And yes, she did take a cork bark as her lair, and it was just the perfect scene. So I rewarded her a giant mealworm!

https://instagram.com/p/BdYk2Y5DqgT/

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/01/2018 - 1

I recently bought a macro lens a couple of days ago for my iPhone, and tried a few test shots whenever I get a chance to. It’s not half bad at all. The results are pretty decent in my opinion.

• Hidy (Brachypelma hamorii) right next to his or her molt.




• Knitty (Dolichothele diamantinensis) enjoying pre killed mealworm.




• Grampu (Grammostola pulchripes) enjoying pre killed mealworm as well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## athlete96

What macro lens? Those photos look nice. I was thinking about a camera just to take pics with, but I like your idea better.


----------



## BoyFromLA

athlete96 said:


> What macro lens? Those photos look nice. I was thinking about a camera just to take pics with, but I like your idea better.


It all depends what smartphone you are currently using. You can google with ‘macro lens for (your smartphone)’ and it will promptly direct you to many results! Price range is from $15 to $75.


----------



## Garth Vader

Oh your pics are nice.  I will now be googling macro lens for my particular phone.


----------



## BoyFromLA

spidertherapy78 said:


> Oh your pics are nice.  I will now be googling macro lens for my particular phone.


Of course you can’t compare it to expensive real camera lens, but aside from it, it’s pretty decent in a way. So far I am loving it.

Keep that in mind though:

• You have to get real close
• Focus is keep changing
• You need to take many shots to get one decent picture.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Helpful 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/01/2018 - 2

One thing that never gets old, watching and be mesmerized by a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens decorating it’s enclosure with beautiful webbing.

https://instagram.com/p/Bdb2aIlDvtJ/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

BoyFromLA said:


> 01/01/2018 - 2
> 
> One thing that never gets old, watching and be mesmerized by a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens decorating it’s enclosure with beautiful webbing.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/Bdb2aIlDvtJ/


I'm hoping to get a few of these soon, just waiting on the guy to get back to me!

Need moar spood


----------



## BoyFromLA

Mirandarachnid said:


> I'm hoping to get a few of these soon, just waiting on the guy to get back to me!
> 
> Need moar spood


One thing I can promise is that you won’t reget taking one in your care.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mjb30

Hiya, I’ve just caught up on this thread and really enjoyed all the posts so far! I hope you can keep up the diary, it will be great to see how all your little friends are coming on!

MJ

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/07/2018 - 1

Recent molt of Hidy (Brachypelma hamorii) made me really happy, but I am even more happier for Hidy is no longer depending on pre killed feeders, but is now more than willing to hunt live preys.




A couple of days ago, I rehoused Webbie (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) into a new enclosure. So for that reason, he or she is still so mad, and is no way in a mood to talk to me at all.




Mini (Lasiodora difficilis) got quite larger from the last molt, and is might be preparing for yet another molt. Mini simply turned, and walked away from a dropped feeder insect like no big deal. It’s all good. It’s not like I am in the middle of feeding spree. I can always try again a couple of days later.




Despite the size of the body, Oranty (Brachypelma baumgarteni) is the most skittish tarantulas of all. Not even once took a live feeder insect, it always had to be a pre killed one. Since two weeks ago, Oranty is refusing to eat. That automatically got me thinking he or she is in a pre molt, and it’s getting indisputable.




Now Brabo (Brachypelma albopilosum) was and still is in pre molt, and it has been quite some time. It could be any days now, but I don’t think it will happen just yet, at least not today.




It’s almost exactly the same story with my Klachy (Brachypelma klaasi), it’s really a matter of the time, but I can only imagine. I am just not capable of foretelling the unseen.




Meanwhile Toe toe (Caribena versicolor) suprised me with the sudden molt a day ago. Refusing of a feeder insect or two gave me just a little speculation, but I would never thought this would be happned this soon. Two balls, and one strike. Not so bad, not so bad at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## athlete96

The picture of Webbie made me laugh. If a tarantula could pout.. well there it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

athlete96 said:


> The picture of Webbie made me laugh. If a tarantula could pout.. well there it is.


One little sad heartbroken tarantula...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/07/2018 - 2

Knitty (Dolichothele diamantinensis) is about two or three times more active after last molt. Lots of webbing, dirt moving action going on daily. Very bold, and not so skittish at all when it comes to hunting preys.




https://instagram.com/p/BdqO0gmjSSA/

Neo and Trinity are beyond active, it’s more of like super turbo charged hyper active. After recent prison break due to my own mistakes, I get extra cautious with everything I do with these two.




https://instagram.com/p/BdqQ3H_jHRC/

Blackypelma (Brachypelma schroederi) is always so calm, and slow moving, and very relaxing whatever she does. She even grooms herself while lying down.
















My other 2.5” female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (with no name yet) is doing really well in her new larger enclosure. Her lair is already webbed up pretty decently and is nice looking.




Last, but not the least, Grampu (Grammostola pulchripes) recently became very shy, and skittish. Which I am taking it as a sign of pre molt. That means, I won’t be bothering him or her for awhile.




• Coming soon:

1/2” Ephebopus cyanognathus
1/2” Idiothele mira

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

_I. mira_!


----------



## Mirandarachnid

O.M.G. That picture of Webbie is so precious I can't stand it. (I will be picking up four GBB slings on thursday  Yaaaaay!)

You got some big booties in that collection of yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/09/2018

It finally happened, and took me a couple of days to make this time-lapse video.






• Before




•After

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Awesome video! I've only ever seen videos of T's molting on their back, it was really cool to see the top pop!

Lots of size gained too! Congrats!


----------



## Thekla

That's an amazing video!  I really love that you included the flipping back and first stretching part (most moulting videos end right after the spider is out). Thanks a lot for sharing. 

How long does it all take?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

Mirandarachnid said:


> Awesome video! I've only ever seen videos of T's molting on their back, it was really cool to see the top pop!
> 
> Lots of size gained too! Congrats!


It was pretty amazing to watch the whole processs.



Thekla said:


> How long does it all take?


It took about 2 hours 50 minutes total.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/10/2018

So here they are:

Ephebopus cyanognathus
Idiothele mira













And here’s Oranty (Brachypelma baumgarteni). Already finished molting when I came home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Congrats on the new T's!  

What are you using for water dishes?


----------



## BoyFromLA

Mirandarachnid said:


> Congrats on the new T's!
> 
> What are you using for water dishes?


It’s a small tattoo ink cup.

It was @miss moxie, who originally gave me this idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Nice! Definitely going to give that a go.


----------



## petkokc

This thread reminded me of more simpler days when I just started with my collection...a fun read

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

petkokc said:


> This thread reminded me of more simpler days when I just started with my collection...a fun read


What did you get for your very first tarantula?


----------



## petkokc

@BoyFromLA Classic G. rosea, tiny sling, it just sat there, doing nothing, refusing food for first month or so...good times xD

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

petkokc said:


> @BoyFromLA Classic G. rosea, tiny sling, it just sat there, doing nothing, refusing food for first month or so...good times xD


A whole month? That must’ve been really fun...


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/13/2018

Webbie (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens), and Mini (Lasiodora difficilis) are currently molting at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

How is the little _I. mira _doing?  Has it done any excavation yet?


----------



## BoyFromLA

dangerforceidle said:


> How is the little _I. mira _doing?  Has it done any excavation yet?


It sure loves to dig here and there, but not so much majorly.


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/16/2018

Look, this 1/2” Idiothele mira is one hungry tarantula!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/20/18

New additions:

• Encyocratella olivacea
• Grammostola pulchra
• Pamphobeteus sp. antinous
• Pterinopelma sazimai
• Poecilotheria metallica
• Harpactira pulchripes
• Caribena versicolor
• Monocentropus balfouri

Below post explains how in the world I all of sudden added seven (plus one I actually ordered) more tarantulas.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/i-just-could-not-let-it-pass.303274/

My room is now fully occupied.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Carly107

I loved reading your stories  really enjoyed all the pictures as well looking forward to updates


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/25/2018

I can barely see through due to heavy webbing, but I believe she is (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) molting at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/26/2018

3/4” Encyocratella olivacea on a hunt.




https://instagram.com/p/BecfKHklW4A/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DangGucci

I was referred here by @Mjb30 and I am so happy to be on the journey with you! Your entire story so far is basically a dream for me; Tarantula GOALS.  I love your attention to detail and the story you're telling alongside them.

Keep weaving this web; I'll be following along for the ride!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

DangGucci said:


> I was referred here by @Mjb30 and I am so happy to be on the journey with you! Your entire story so far is basically a dream for me; Tarantula GOALS.  I love your attention to detail and the story you're telling alongside them.
> 
> Keep weaving this web; I'll be following along for the ride!


What an honor! I only began my tarantula keeping hobby a few months ago, that being said, my day to day is followed by still yet many trials and errors, but you will surely enjoy the ride if you choose to tag along.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DangGucci

BoyFromLA said:


> What an honor! I only began my tarantula keeping hobby a few months ago, that being said, my day to day is followed by still yet many trials and errors, but you will surely enjoy the ride if you choose to tag along.


I'm already subscribed and waiting patiently for more to the story! I am the same, but I have yet to become a keeper - this will soon change, and your posts are inspiring me! I'd like to basically do the same thing for my little Baby T's when I get them, a sort of Biography/Diary for them.


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/27/2018

Feeding videos featuring: Neo & Trinity, Knitty, Brabo.

• Neoholothele Incei x 2
• Dolichothele diamantinensis
• Brachypelma albopilosum

https://instagram.com/p/BeeDncklpsK/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garth Vader

Your collection has really grown!  Wowee!  How fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

spidertherapy78 said:


> Your collection has really grown!  Wowee!  How fun!


My current lists:

0.0.1 Brachypelma hamorii
0.1.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
0.0.1 Brachypelma baumgarteni
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma klaasi
0.0.2 Caribena versicolor
0.0.1 Dolichothele diamantinensis
0.0.2 Neoholothele Incei
0.1.0 Brachypelma schroederi
0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus
0.0.1 Idiothele mira
0.0.1 Encyocratella olivacea
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus antinous
0.0.1 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 1


----------



## DangGucci

BoyFromLA said:


> *I only began my tarantula keeping hobby a few months ago*





BoyFromLA said:


> My current lists:
> 
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma hamorii
> 0.1.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
> 0.0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma baumgarteni
> 0.0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma klaasi
> 0.0.2 Caribena versicolor
> 0.0.1 Dolichothele diamantinensis
> 0.0.2 Neoholothele Incei
> 0.1.0 Brachypelma schroederi
> 0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus
> 0.0.1 Idiothele mira
> 0.0.1 Encyocratella olivacea
> 0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra
> 0.0.1 Pamphobeteus antinous
> 0.0.1 Pterinopelma sazimai
> 0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
> 0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes
> 0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri


Literally: 





DangGucci said:


> *Tarantula GOALS*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/28/2018

Hidy(Brachypelma hamorii) is my first tarantula I took in my care, and is still the smallest out of all. Hidy’s last molt took place on Christmas day of last year, and today, about a month later, another molt will take place it seems.




Hidy’s body is definitely ready as far as I can tell, and for another molting sign, Hidy is currently making webbing bed underneath him or her. So it’s just a matter if time. This will be the second molt under my care. I am so excited!

• And here we go!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mirandarachnid

That's so funny. The last two molts I've had were on the same days as yours. My N. chromatus molted on Thursday, and one of my GBBs molted today, lol!


----------



## BoyFromLA

Mirandarachnid said:


> That's so funny. The last two molts I've had were on the same days as yours. My N. chromatus molted on Thursday, and one of my GBBs molted today, lol!


How awesome/funny/odd it is!


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/03/2018

This Poecilotheria metallica knows how to be patient, and gets a reward for it.




https://instagram.com/p/BewajUQD-sU/

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## DangGucci

This video's awesome! The enclosure decor and the P. Metallica are both really beautiful!


----------



## BC1579

BoyFromLA said:


> This Poecilotheria metallica knows how to be patient, and gets a reward for it.


----------



## BoyFromLA

DangGucci said:


> This video's awesome! The enclosure decor and the P. Metallica are both really beautiful!


The decor was done by previous owner. I bought as it is, but yeah I agree with you. Both are beautiful!


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Lol! That video reminds me of the scene in My Cousin Vinny where his girlfriend is talking about hunting deer.


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/04/2018 - 1

Newly rehoused Toe Toe, Caribena versicolor.













Here, he or she is drinking water.




I am just so glad that Toe Toe decided to make his or her home where I wanted him or her to make. As long as it’s not the top lid part, I’ll be happy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/04/2018 - 2

My poor Grammostola pulchra is getting mocked by two Blatta lateralis roaches...


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/06/2018

Rehoused another Caribena versicolor into new enclosure. Previous enclosure was hard to feed, and was hard to find water source. After two minutes of rehousing, Caribena versicolor immediately found a water dish, and was drinking quite awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/07/2018

So it was the 25th of last month when my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens molted, and it is finally being very active, and energetic again. Eating well, webbing well, a usual self.




Honestly, I can hardly tell how much larger it has gotten from last molt, but I can definitely tell it is more leggy now.

Here is before & after shot:

• Before




• After

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

That first photo of Toe Toe at the top of this page is stunning. You've really built up a collection for yourself.

I feel like I'm losing the race to you..


----------



## BoyFromLA

athlete96 said:


> I feel like I'm losing the race to you..


Well, I can assure you that both you and I are on the same team.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/10/2018

In pre molt

• Caribena versicolor x 1
• Dolichothele diamantinensis
• Neoholothele incei x 2
• Brachypelma schroederi
• Grammostola pulchra

In post molt

• Carivena versicolor x 1
• Ephebopus cyanognathus

In action

• Brachypelma hamorii
• Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens x 2
• Lasiodora difficilis
• Brachypelma baumgarteni
• Grammostola pulchripes
• Brachypelma albopilosum
• Brachypelma klaasi
• Caribena versicolor x 1
• Idiothele mira
• Encyocratella olivacea
• Pamphobeteus antinous
• Pterinopelma sazimai
• Poecilotheria metallica
• Harpactira pulchripes
• Monocentropus balfouri

Today’s highlight

Hey @Chris LXXIX, I think my Brachypelma klassi knows what ‘French dip’ is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

So, once I saw a larger picture of your new profile pic I realized what it was, and how super cute it is.. but when I initially saw the little icon on my home page... Let's just say I need to spend some time in more appropriate areas of the internet

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/13/2018

Recently molted Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens now loves to hang around not only on it’s webbing, but also plain ground, and arcylic wall as well.







Brachypelma schroederi, which I previously thought in pre molt, emerged after removing dirts that were blocking the entrance. It is always nice to see the tarantulas coming back from their hiding or burrowing after awhile.




One of Neoholothele incei molted today, while the other one still in pre molt. It seemed like it has gain some size from it.




Grammostola pulchra is still in pre molt, but pretty much active all the time. It doesn’t seem that hungry, since it is refusing to eat for quite some time, but it’s abdomen size is nowhere near worry some at all.




Pamphobeteus antinous is now rehoused into much much larger enclosure. This enclosure is going to be it’s final enclosure or just the one before. I put a quite large water dish for it so I can be stress free from cleaning or exchaning it for a new one too often.


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/14/2018

My other Caribena versicolor, and Neoholothele incei molted as well. For both cases of Neoholothele incei, the size difference before and after molt is quite marvelous.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/17/2018 - 1

Dolichothele diamantinensis molted two days ago. It has gained a bit of size, a little deeper blue and green colorization after molt. In fact, it is now much resemble adult Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, no wonder it’s called mini GBB as a nickname.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/17/2018 - 2

There’s this moment, when my tarantulas really deserve to be picture taken. If I miss this, there may not be another chance like this, ever. I then quickly, but also very quietly, and calmly need to locate my iPhone, so that I don’t scare or startle my tarantulas. While holding breath, I slowly bringing my iPhone to tarantula enclosures and seize the moment. It doesn’t always go successfully, but when it does, that excitement goes a pretty long way.

So, here are two pictures I took, of my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/19/2018

Lasiodora difficilis almost doubled it’s size after yesterday’s molt. Truely amazing!

• Before




• After

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/20/2018

Huh? What? But, how? I did not even know my Encyocratella olivacea was in pre molt. What a surprise! I did not see it coming at all. Not a single sign of pre molt behavior I have noticed. Another surprise is that this freshly molted barely 1 1/2” sling gave me a threat pose when I tried to take picutres of him or her. Welcome to ‘Old World’, me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/21/2018

Two more tarantulas.

• Pterinochilus murinus
• Chilobrachys fimbriatus







https://instagram.com/p/BffKvSODQZ6/

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Tia B

BoyFromLA said:


> 02/21/2018
> 
> Two more tarantulas.
> 
> • Pterinochilus murinus
> • Chilobrachys fimbriatus
> 
> View attachment 267223
> 
> 
> View attachment 267224
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BffKvSODQZ6/


You'll love that fimbriatus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garth Vader

It is about time you got some more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

Tia B said:


> You'll love that fimbriatus!


I think you will love it more than I do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

spidertherapy78 said:


> It is about time you got some more!


I know!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## athlete96

That's it! I'm getting more Ts! I remember when you just had the curly and Mini.

Good buys with the p. murinus and c. fimbriatus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/24/2018

Whether it is a tweezer or a new water dish, or a feeder insect, whatever comes into his or her enclosure, my Pamphobeteus antinous first rushes at it, then backs away after a few seconds if it isn’t a food.

But then for past two weeks or so, he or she refused to eat, and stayed still. So I said to myself, pre molting for sure, and it was so.

And now, he or she is so ready to molt!




Here he or she is completely molted!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/25/2018

When Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling is not eating, it’s either ‘end of the world’ or ‘pre molting’, but it’s most likely be the latter.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/05/2018

Brachypelma baumgarteni is currently molting, and Brachypelma klaasi is already done molting, and resting.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/06/2018

After last molt, Encyocratella olivacea was webbing things very heavily to the point where everytime I open up the enclosure to feed it, whole lair would lifted while attached to the lid. So I decided to rehouse it into a big bigger enclosure so it can freely web as much as it wants to.







And a day later.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/09/2018 - 1

Brachypelma klaasi took first meal after recent molt. Slowly, but surely, he or she is gaining adult coloration, and I am loving it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/09/2018 - 2

Brachypelma albopilosum really surprised me with sudden molting. No signs of pre molting at all.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## miamc12321

Congrats to you and your pretty B albo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

miamc12321 said:


> Congrats to you and your pretty B albo


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/10/2018

Poecilotheria metallica seemed a bit larger, and brighter. I thought to myself, it couldn’t be, it’s just my imagination. It’s not like I see him or her out in open everyday.

However, during my routine enclosure clean up, I found myself an undeniable evidence for that it wasn’t my imagination.

I couldn’t be more happier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Is that B. albo the same spider that you took a time laps of, or do your spiders just like to molt laying on their side?

(Holy jeebus, that fluffy mustache in the 3rd molting picture is just the cutest)


----------



## BoyFromLA

Mirandarachnid said:


> Is that B. albo the same spider that you took a time laps of, or do your spiders just like to molt laying on their side?


That B. albo is indeed the same one I took a time laps video of. In fact, I only have one B. albo.


----------



## Mirandarachnid

BoyFromLA said:


> That B. albo is indeed the same one I took a time laps video of. In fact, I only have one B. albo.


It's funny, definitely not the traditional molting position, but it looks very comfy molting on it's side like that!


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/11/2018 - 1

I was having a hard time feeding my Caribena versicolor due to it’s weird webbing location, and I did find him or her dehydrated. I gave him or her a few drops of water, and he or she was rejuvenated after ten minutes or so. So I did rearrange a thing or two. and I am glad I did.

New webbing location seemed perfect, and much easier to feed, and way better access to water dish.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

BoyFromLA said:


> New webbing location seemed perfect, and much easier to feed, and way better access to water dish.


If you haven't done so already, I would add some foliage in the top half for webbing and cover. (Avics and their kin love leafy clutter.)

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

Ungoliant said:


> If you haven't done so already, I would add some foliage in the top half for webbing and cover. (Avics and their kin love leafy clutter.)


Thank you for the suggestion! 

This is the enclosure for my another Caribena versicolor.




While I want to provide much foliage as above picture, I just wanted to make sure for my sling to choose a decent spot. It wasn’t much, but I did provide one big leaf once my sling started to web.


----------



## athlete96

Ungoliant said:


> If you haven't done so already, I would add some foliage in the top half for webbing and cover. (Avics and their kin love leafy clutter.)


Yes.. my new y. diversipes has made a home sandwiched between two leaves. It's quite cute actually.


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/11/2018 - 2

Caribena versicolor feeding time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanBsTs

BoyFromLA said:


> 02/24/2018
> 
> Whether it is a tweezer or a new water dish, or a feeder insect, whatever comes into his or her enclosure, my Pamphobeteus antinous first rushes at it, then backs away after a few seconds if it isn’t a food.
> 
> But then for past two weeks or so, he or she refused to eat, and stayed still. So I said to myself, pre molting for sure, and it was so.
> 
> And now, he or she is so ready to molt!
> 
> View attachment 267457
> 
> 
> Here he or she is completely molted!
> 
> View attachment 267571


I'll be picking up one of these gems at the end of the month. Super excited/sad bc its my last T for at least a calender year (unless a miracle happens and my wife lets me get another ).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

MrButton said:


> I'll be picking up one of these gems at the end of the month. Super excited/sad bc its my last T for at least a calender year (unless a miracle happens and my wife lets me get another ).


I am glad that your wife lets you have one more tarantula, but who knows? This might or might not be your last tarantula after all. Be sure to post some pictures once you get it!


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/14/2018

Grammostola pulchripes just started molting. First time experiencing up right molting, so I am watching it very carefully.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/17/2018

Hidy, Brachypelma hamorii molted. I still remember how small it was when I first got him or her. I am just so happy that he or she is doing well.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/19/2018

It was just yesterday I rehoused my Idiothele mira, and he or she molted today. So technically I was pretty much bothering him or her while pre molting. I felt bad at first, but in the end, I was just glad that the molting went well.










It’s hard to tell, but it seemed like my Pterinochilus murinus, and Chilobrachys fimbriatus molted as well, but I might need to reconfirm to be certain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/21/2018

It has been about a month and a half since my Monocentropus balfouri somehow stopped eating. I was not so sure what’s the reason behind this fasting, but it certainly was not because of pre molting behavior.

Today, out of curiosity, I dropped a mealworm in front of his or her burrow entrance, and voilà, what a surprise, he or she slowly came out of the burrow and snatched it. Oh, what a joy!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/22/2018

Two most colorful, but too shy tarantulas were exceptionally patient with me today. If I try to take a picture or two, they usually quickly hide behind cork barks or rush into a burrow, but not today.

First, Poecilotheria metallica.




Second, Monocentropus balfouri.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/25/2018

Still on going pre molting for several months for this Grammostola pulchra. I only can assume it’s almost time, but who knows? One thing I know for sure is that I will be very very very happy to see it molting. Oh yes I will.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/25/2018

Dolichothele diamantinensis is now in a larger enclosure. I just love to give more space to heavy webbing tarantulas. Hopefully he or she will settle into new enclosure soon and will start to web all over.

• From




• To

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/29/2018

Ephebopus cyanognathus has molted, and this is second molt under my care. Not so much of pre molting period, since it was only a couple of days ago I last fed him or her. Over all I am glad that molting went successfully.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/31/2018

Brachypelma schroederi, last seen on 02/13/2018, out for a walk all of sudden. Despite of not eating quite some time, still pretty healthy looking. I was tempted to try to feed her, but I eventually let that idea go, and let her not be bothered by doing it so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/01/2018

April Fools’ Day it is today, and this may be turn out to be a great joke, but this is not a joke after all.

• Theraphosa blondi

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/05/2018

This lovely 1/2” Thrixopelma ockerti sling arrived today. I am so curious about this one especially for it is arboreal type of tarantula while looks so terrestrial.




Special thanks to:

@KezyGLA, @Chris LXXIX, @cold blood, @draconisj4 for insights.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1 | Beer 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/22/2018 - 1

• Brachypelma hamorii

No more hiding, digging, but always out in the open, and loving to wrestle with water dish pretty often.




• Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

While 1st one (smaller one) is still eating, growing very well, 2nd one (larger one) is hiding and waiting for the next molt in the round cork bark.







• Lasiodora difficilis

This one gained quite the size from the last molt, and is now showing much quicker, and much greater feeding response while feeding.




• Brachypelma baumgarteni

Molt after molt, it’s getting more brighter coloration. Not so much bright as an adult coloration, but it is still amzaing to watch one slowly growing, and changing it’s coloration.




• Grammostola pulchripes

When I decided to rehouse it into a larger enclosure, I honestly didn’t expect it to make a burrow, but it did and I like the way it looks like so much.




• Brachypelma albopilosum

I now know and understand what fast growing tarantula means when I carefully watch this one. It’s gaining size is amazing molt after molt, and how often it molts.




• Brachypelma klaasi

Gone into burrow soon after a few feedings right after last molt, and is staying in the burrow so far. Maybe for another molt or perhaps for having a solitude.




• Caribena versicolor

Both of them are going through pre molt. Both stopped eating about a week and a half ago, and I am now waiting for both of them to be molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/22/2018 - 2

• Dolichothele diamantinensis

It is very enjoyable watching it constructs webbing day by day, and seeing how it gradually changes it’s enclosure environment.




• Neoholothele incei

Both of them are very very active and quickly settle into whatever enclosures they are moved to. Amazing webbers and as well as diggers, and it is truely amazing to watch how they hunt down their preys.







• Brachypelma schroederi

“Do you wanna eat a mealworm?”
“Go away.”
“Okay, bye.”




• Ephebopus cyanognathus

It is still the most skittish tarantula I’ve ever seen out of my entire tarantulas. However I just simply cannot underestimate it’s speed. It can be lightening fast if it really wants to be. I need be fully cautious when I am about to feed this one.




• Idiothele mira

It is always, Ans I mean ALWAYS, fun to feed this one. It reminds me of an old movie called ‘Tremors (1990)’. How it detects prey’s moving vibration, chases, attacks from the beneath. Amazing indeed.




• Encyocratella olivacea

Another fantastic webber, and it knows no mercy for it’s prey. Very cool looking coloration is an another charming point of this tarantula. It recently molted, but I couldn’t really tell how much it grew. However I am just glad it’s appetite is back again.




• Grammostola pulchra

Per previous owner, it hasn’t molted for almost two years. It’s large abdomen tells me it is going through pre molting period at the moment, but it still wants to eat time to time. I was suspecting it as a male, but it seems like it maybe a female, but who knows?







• Pamphobeteus antinous

It is curruntly going theough pre molting phase at the moment, but when it’s not, it is one merciless hunter who devours it’s prey in no time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Titandan

I love your enthusiasm, My boy!  I'm also from LA!   Keep up the good work!  You are doing an exceptional job!


----------



## dangerforceidle

I made the same _Tremors _reference in regards to the _I. mira_ feeding tactics.  I love my little friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

Titandan said:


> I love your enthusiasm, My boy!  I'm also from LA!   Keep up the good work!  You are doing an exceptional job!


Go LA! Thank you for your kind words, it’s really encouraging!



dangerforceidle said:


> I made the same _Tremors _reference in regards to the _I. mira_ feeding tactics.  I love my little friend.


It’s a lovely, and an awesome tarantula!

05/07/2018

I just received two Grammostola pulchra from @Casey K. I only pre ordered one back in January, but she was kind enough to send me one more as freebie. They are way smaller than I expected, and they are indeed extremely small. This will be another new experience.




Yesterday, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens molted, and today, Brachypelma baumgarteni is currently in the process of molting.










I just also noticed that Grammostola pulchripes molted too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## tewebag

This thread is great, please never stop.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/08/2018

Back to back to back. When Pamphobeteus antinous was making web bed, I knew it’s going to be soon, but didn’t expected this soon. Yeah, Pamphobeteus antinous is also molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/15/2018

Two recent molts. A couple of days ago, Dolichothele diamantinensis, and today, Brachypelma hamorii.







I was very intrigued by the looks, and colors of Orphnaecus philippinus quite some time, and here he or she is! 3/4” Orphnaecus philippinus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/18/2018

Brachypelma klaasi molted. I can’t wait to start feeding again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/19/2018

• Updates.

It was back in last year of November when I got myself the first tarantula ever, and since then approximately seven months have passed. Everyday was and still is very interesting, joyful, amazing journey. I now have total of thirty one tarantulas. Mostly are NW (new world), and a few OW (old world). Both terrestrials, and arboreals.

0.0.1 Brachypelma hamorii
0.1.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
0.0.1 Brachypelma baumgarteni
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma klaasi
0.0.2 Caribena versicolor
0.0.1 Dolichothele diamantinensis
0.0.2 Neoholothele Incei
0.1.0 Brachypelma schroederi
0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus
0.0.1 Idiothele mira
0.0.1 Encyocratella olivacea
0.1.2 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus antinous
0.0.1 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.0.1 Theraphosa blondi
0.0.1 Thrixopelma ockerti
0.0.1 Grammostola iheringi
0.0.1 Orphnaecus philippinus

I myself a very very hasty person, but by having, taking care of tarantulas, I am learning everyday how to wait patiently, and observing carefully not only just for a day or two, but for weeks, and months, and probably even for years later on. This is truely life learning lesson I am having at the moment. Thus, I am just so grateful that I am having, and getting all the helps I can get from many experienced tarantula keepers on this forum/board.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/21/2018

The wait is over. Grammostola pulchra finally molted. It must’ve happened when I was in sleep, and while I was at work. I was told by previous owner that last molt happened almost two years ago. That makes almost two and a half years total, including the time under my care. Though I am little bit upset that I’ve missed the whole process of the molting, nevertheless I am so glad that the whole process went successfully.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/23/2018

The first thing I do when I wake up in the morning is to check and see every tarantulas I have. I usually find some webbing, digging, messing with the water dish, molting, and resting after molting. It is fun to see something always going on.

Today, I found Grammostola iheringi molting. It was in pre molt for about two weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/28/2018 - 1

Since the last molt was on March 29, today, approximately after two months, Ephebopus cyanognathus molted. Due to the fact that I was feeding it often in early month, pre molting was a bit longer, about two weeks or so. In the end, I am just happy to see another successful molt.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/28/2018 - 2

• Idiothele mira

First feeding after recent molt. Very skittish, but in a good way. I find it so cute when it’s legs are out while rest of the body is hiding under the trap door, lurking for preys to pass by.




• Chilobrachys fimbriatus

I emptied and cleaned the whole enclosure due to the unknown fungus looking infest.

Also recently molted, and became more active. Only after five minutes inside the cleaned enclosure, it started webbing all over again.

Very lovely webbing tarantula indeed. No wonder why many tarantula keepers love them, adore them, and recommend them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/29/2018

Harpactira pulchripes, was in pre molt for about two weeks, and just now molted. Another successful molt, hurray!




Poecilotheria metallica also was in pre molt for awhile, and molted today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/03/2018

It’s that time again! Lasiodora difficilis is preparing for molting! I was tempted to open the top for the better picture, but that would be so selfish of me not considering tarantula’s well being! So here’s just side view of it’s enclosure without bothering it at all.













Brachypelma albopilosum decided to molt too, awesome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/05/2018

Nothing special or anything unsual today. Just a picture of recently molted Pterinochilus murinus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

I was catching up on your little blog last night and thinking to myself, "wow, he's lucky to catch so many of his spiders in moult".

Lo and behold, today after I work I caught my Y. diversipes in the middle of moulting. Your luck has spread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

athlete96 said:


> I was catching up on your little blog last night and thinking to myself, "wow, he's lucky to catch so many of his spiders in moult".
> 
> Lo and behold, today after I work I caught my Y. diversipes in the middle of moulting. Your luck has spread!


I am glad you did so! It is really amazing to watch tarantulas molting. It amazes me everytime.


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/08/2018

This is my latest arrival, 1 1/2” Ornithoctonus aureotibialis unsexed sling. Already well settled in and made a small burrow hide for itself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/10/2018

• Thrixopelma ockerti molted after weeks of pre molting.




• Both of my tiny Grammostola pulchra slings molted. It was so CUTE that one of the sling actually threw away it’s old skin outside of the burrow.







• I rearranged Brachypelma albopilosum enclosure a bit. I initially put the small flower pot without breaking it into half. It wasn’t really a good idea, so I decided to exchange it with the piece of cork bark. The picture isn’t showing any water dish because I didn’t put one yet. I wanted to give Brachypelma albopilosum some time to play around with dirts before I place one in there.


----------



## Scarabyte

Amazing  @BoyFromLA been awhile since i checked this post, how many T's do you have now?


----------



## BoyFromLA

Scarabyte said:


> Amazing  @BoyFromLA been awhile since i checked this post, how many T's do you have now?


Currently at 32.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/14/2018

Theraphosa blondi molted. I did not see it coming at all. I was not even aware any signs of pre molting. It’s size difference before and after molt is just truely amazing.


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/22/2018

• 11/05/2018 - 06/22/2018

My tarantula hobby progression over the course of the last six months and on going.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

BoyFromLA said:


> 06/22/2018
> 
> • 11/05/2018 - 06/22/2018
> 
> My tarantula hobby progression over the course of the last six months and on going.
> 
> View attachment 278813
> 
> 
> View attachment 278814
> 
> 
> View attachment 278815
> 
> 
> View attachment 278816
> 
> 
> View attachment 278821
> 
> 
> View attachment 278819
> 
> 
> View attachment 278822
> 
> 
> View attachment 278824


Who needs to print, anyway?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/29/2018

I came home and saw my Grammostola pulchripes making the web bed. I am pretty sure it will molt very very soon.







And yes, I knew it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/30/2018

Just the little footage of recent Poecilotheria metallica feeding, that’s all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/02/2018

One of my Caribena versicolor is currently in the process of molting. Honestly, I do not quite like the look of it. To me it seems not much of the space there to begin with, but I do certianly know by now that the tarantula knows what it’s doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/03/2018

Apparently my Grammostola iheringi is very adventurous, and is recently started to climb here and there. That is all good, but what is concerning me is this enclosure lid with mesh screen.




To avoid any problems that might occur, such as one of it’s leg stuck in it, I rehoused it into whole new enclosure.







It’s having the meal in the new enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/08/2018

Another successful molt! This time, it’s Chilobrachys fimbriatus. It gained quite the size and for that reason, I am going to rehouse it to a larger enclosure after a couple of days later.




Now for my two of teeny tiny Grammostola pulchra. Both molted twice under my care, and so I rehoused them from small deli cups to larger enclosures. They are still small, but much larger than before for sure.










Now, this is one very upset Ephebopus cyanognathus. I rehoused it into a larger enclosure, and it’s clearly not so happy about it, for now.


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/09/2018

After two molts under my care, current enclosure already seemed too small for my Theraphosa blondi. Thus I rehoused it into much larger enclosure so it can have more spaces to roam around.

• Before




• After


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/10/2018

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis is molting at the moment. I am surprised though, it ate the quite sizable roach yesterday. This is first molt under my care, so I am pretty happy about it.




It was way quicker than I thought.


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/13/2018

Two of my tarantulas molted, and one is currently preparing to molt I believe. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Dolichothele diamantinensis are the ones molted, and Encyocratella olivacea is the one preparing to be molted.

• Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens




• Dolichothele diamantinensis




• Encyocratella olivacea




And little bonus feeding footage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/14/2018

I got myself the used IKEA book shelf from Craiglist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/17/2018

Newly arrived 3/4” Psalmopoeus irminia sling it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/18/2018 - 1

I rehoused my Brachypelma albopilosum into the much larger space enclosure.

Then




Now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/18/2018 - 2

My smallest Grammostola pulchra, and my largest Grammostola pulchra.

• Smallest




• Largest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/19/2018

Mainly two things happened today. First one is rehousing, and second one is molting.

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, and Pamphobeteus antinous were rehoused.







Brachypelma hamorii, and Ephebopus cyanognathus molted.


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/20/2018

Lasiodora difficilis is rehoused into much larger enclosure. The little hide is made with putting two cork bark pieces together.

From




To




Both of Grammostola pulchra were provided with larger water dishes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tewebag

Where are you getting your enclourses from? I like the looks of them, espically the Brachypelma albopilosum one. The Lasiodora difficilis one looks like a model train size case from hobby lobby, if it is, how is it to open and close? I found the model car sized ones have a horrible lid for constant opening and closing.


----------



## BoyFromLA

tewebag said:


> Where are you getting your enclourses from? I like the looks of them, espically the Brachypelma albopilosum one.


It’s a shoe display organizer cases. I use it because I would like to see through and watch tarantulas.



tewebag said:


> The Lasiodora difficilis one looks like a model train size case from hobby lobby, if it is, how is it to open and close? I found the model car sized ones have a horrible lid for constant opening and closing.


It’s easy to open and close, and it closes pretty tight so that tarantulas won’t push the lid and open.


----------



## tewebag

BoyFromLA said:


> It’s a shoe display organizer cases. I use it because I would like to see through and watch tarantulas.


Awesome thank you, I need to look into those, I perfer crystal clear also for anything under 4 dls, after that they become visible enough in sterilite bins for me.


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/22/2018

Freshly molted Brachypelma schroederi female is rehoused. It’s the same enclosure, but everything is reorganized. I put three pieces of cork barks together to make the small cave, then put coco fiber substrate over it.


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/23/2018

Very very skittish Brachypelma klaasi molted today. Time to rehouse I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/24/2018

Freshly molted Brachypelma klaasi is now rehoused into proper enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider

BoyFromLA said:


> The reason I like children’s books. The more fun, with the more pictures!


Good point. Now I"m wondering if I should add pictures to my T diary too. It sure did something for your diary. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/25/2018

Nothing much really going on for today. So I did take a few pictures to show, and to keep.

• Caribena versicolor




• Brachypelma klaasi




• Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/26/2018

Brachypelma klaasi, recently molted, and rehoused. Already just-leave-me-be mode.


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/30/2018

Thrixopelma ockerti is in mood of molting at the moment. It is indeed a bit weird positioning, but I wouldn’t worry. There’s thin web bed right behind it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

BoyFromLA said:


> Thrixopelma ockerti is in mood of molting at the moment. It is indeed a bit weird positioning, but I wouldn’t worry. There’s thin web bed right behind it.


That's funny. My _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (molted two days ago) began her molt in that same position. By the end, she was in a more typical position on her back/side.


----------



## BoyFromLA

Ungoliant said:


> That's funny. My _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (molted two days ago) began her molt in that same position. By the end, she was in a more typical position on her back/side.


Yeah, it was funny, and interesting to watch it same time.

08/02/2018

Poecilotheria metallica molted today. Since it’s abdomen was quite plump, I was expexting it to molt, and it happened while I was still at work. All is good. I can’t see it for sure, but it looks like it went well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/04/2018

This female Grammostola pulchra of mine finally molted on May 21, 2018 after almost two years of having no molting, then decided to molt again yesterday. I am happy, and amazed at the same time.

Old molt & new molt side by side




I can’t quite see everything so clearly, but the molting seems went successfully, I hope.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/05/2018 - 1

There she is, freshly molted Grammostola pulchra.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/05/2018 - 2

Poecilotheria metallica dragged out it’s own molt. Good girl!




Pterinochilus murinus is currently preparing to molt.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/05/2018 - 3

Gorgeous looking freshly molted Pterinochilus murinus.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/09/2018

Grammostola iheringi molted overnight. Too bad I missed the whole scene, but I am just glad it went well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/10/2018

After three months, and three molts, two of my little Grammostola pulchra grew from 1/4” to almost 3/4”. I guess they are now done with burrowing.




Then & Now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/11/2018

I was at the ‘Reptile Super Show - Pomona Fairplex’ today. My first time visiting, and experiencing ever. It was super fun! No wonder why so many people were there.







I got myself Hysterocrates laticeps, and Aphonopelma bicoloratum slings from @JoeRossi, and from other vendor, my first ever scorpion, Hadrurus arizonensis, and finally some superworms.

It was so much fun, and I already am looking forward to next reptile show.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/12/2018

Theraphosa blondi is in the mood for molting at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/13/2018 - 1

Harpactira pulchripes molted while I was still at work. It was already doing some yoga session when I came home. I was kind of expecting it to be happened about tonight, but I guess it doesn’t work that way. It’s alright though, all is well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/13/2018 - 2

One by one, taking a turn. This time, Pamphobeteus antinous is in mood for molting. I wanted to get some clear pictures of it, but I don’t want to go about and risk to bother the currently molting tarantula, so this is all I could get for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/14/2018

First update is for another molt. This time, Brachypelma baumgarteni. Molt happened yet again, while I was still at work, and it was successful one. While I was taking a picture or two, I noticed left over molt was still attached to it’s abdomen, so I gently pulled it off with no problem at all.










Second update is for the newly arrived 1/4” Aphonopelma bicoloratum sling, and yes it is so tiny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/18/2018

Theraphosa blondi is Theraphosa blondi indeed. Only after four months, from April to August, it grew so much so that it outgrew most of the slings I have.

• April




• August

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/19/2018

Caribena versicolor is molted. It is truely amazing to see it’s color changing molt after molt.




Rehousing is done:

From:




To:


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/22/2018

It was actually yesterday Grammostola pulchra molted, and today, Neoholothele incei molted.







No wonder Neoholothele incei was drinking lots of water yesterday. It was for today’s molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/23/2018

Orphnaecus philippinus is now in much spacious enclosure. Since it loves to web around much, this would give more opportuny to expand it’s webbing.


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/24/2018

Since both of Grammostola pulchra slings grew from 1/4” to 1” after three months, I rehoused both of them into larger enclosures.

Then







Now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/25/2018

I instantly noticed something is up when this very plump Caribena versicolor putting down webbings around. Oh yes, it just flipped.







And I also think this Hysterocrates laticeps is up to something as well.




And oh yes, again flipped too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Titandan

Keep it up, BoyfromLA!  I can feel your passion for the hobbie!  I am just starting up my collection and I would like to get a nice collection like yours some day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

Titandan said:


> Keep it up, BoyfromLA!  I can feel your passion for the hobbie!  I am just starting up my collection and I would like to get a nice collection like yours some day!


Thank you!


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/29/2018

Grammostola pulchripes molted, and it was successful one. Though I wasn’t able to witness the process, but it’s all good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/30/2018

Two of tarantulas molted while I was sleeping, and both were successful one. First is Lasiodora difficilis. It was in pre molt for about two weeks or so I believe. Second is Ephebopus murinus. First molt under my care, so happy to see it happened.

• Lasiodora difficilis




• Ephebopus murinus




I came home from work, and found another molt happened. This time, it’s 
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis. Due to the slight webbing that’s placed inside of the enclosure, I am having a hard time to tell wether it was successful one or not, but I surely can tell it molted.


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/01/2018

Yet another molt happened today, and this time it’s Psalmopoeus irminia.


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/03/2018

Encyocratella olivacea is now resting right next to it’s old skin. So lovely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/06/2018

I find it so cute when tarantulas take their molt outside and throw it away on their own.




Ephebopus cyanognathus molted probably yesterday or a day before, which I didn’t realize at all, and what I found today is it’s old skin, isn’t it so cute?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/07/2018

Awww, it’s just too cute. “Look, look! I molted!” It’s like, “mommy mommy I drew this!”




Chilobrachys fimbriatus took out it’s old skin outside of the burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/09/2018

It seems like molting is the hot trending topic among my tarantulas lately. This time, Brachypelma albopilosum is getting ready to molt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/12/2018

Two more tarantulas are molted, and molted successfully. First one is Brachypelma hamorii, and second one is Thrixopelma ockerti. Lovely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/13/2018

Aphonopelma bicoloratum, first molt under my care. How much it grew? I am not quite sure, it still looks tiny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/14/2018

I rehoused Ornithoctonus aureotibialis into larger enclosure, so it can burrow deeper if it wants to. Now I am so curious if it will yet again construct another mountain like burrow structure or not.

From:




To:







Since I now have an empty enclosure, I rehoused Thrixopelma ockerti as well.

From:




To:


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/15/2018

Lasiodora difficilis is rehoused. So many rehousing this week, and I am so happy that my tarantulas are growing in sizes!

Yes, I will be adding a water dish of course. I always give it some time for my tarantulas to play with dirts awhile before I add a water dish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/22/2018

Just arrived at home from three and a half hours of driving through horrible traffic, with the new tarantula I got from @JoeRossi, 1/4” Aphonopelma mooreae. I am so looking forward to see it growing into beautiful tarantula.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/23/2018

Pterinochilus murinus molted. It molted probably while I was asleep. I can clearly see that it gained some sizes, and I should consider for rehousing it into larger enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/24/2018

No more tiny tarantula it is! Grammostola pulchra molted again, and it’s now about 1” or larger. I am just so happy that it’s growing into awesome tarantula!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/25/2018

Many molts happened since, and it only means one thing, it’s time to rehouse. So I did rehouse two of my tarantulas, which are Grammostola pulchripes, and Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/27/2018

Two molts, one happened yesterday, and one happened today. They are Ephebopus murinus, and Hysterocrates laticeps. I tried to take a few pictures, but one is extremly skittish, and one is in deep burrow. Below are the best shots so far.







Honestly, I cannot quite tell what I am seeing exactly, but my best guess is that Monocentropus balfouri molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/29/2018

Today, I rehoused Psalmopoeus irminia, and Hysterocrates laticeps. Since both molted twice already, and needed much spacious enclosures, today was the day to move them into larger enclosures.

• Psalmopoeus irminia




• Hysterocrates laticeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/30/2018

I finally rehoused Encyocratella olivacea into new enclosure. Old enclosure had huge problem with mold, so much so that it was literally out of control. I feel so much better now.

• Old enclosure




• New enclosure




• Encyocratella olivacea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SirClassy

Hey bro, just came across you diary and man I love it xD I have a GBB the size of webbie on your first post, they start so tiny. Post a picture of him please im curious to see how big he is now


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/02/2018

I gave Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue the small cricket yesterday. With a little bit of hesitation at first, it eventually took the cricket and ate it. To explain what that hesitation was all about, it molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/04/2018

Grammostola pulchra is in the process of molting at the moment. It’s always so exciting, and nervous at the same time to witness your tarantula molting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

BoyFromLA said:


> 10/04/2018
> 
> Grammostola pulchra is in the process of molting at the moment. It’s always so exciting, and nervous at the same time to witness your tarantula molting.
> 
> View attachment 288460
> 
> 
> View attachment 288462


Nah, just having a soak in the tub.  Digging is hard work.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

dangerforceidle said:


> Nah, just having a soak in the tub.  Digging is hard work.


Indeed!


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/05/2018

Not so much of an update, but one feeding video featuring Poecilotheria metallica, and one feeding picture featuring Pamphobeteus antinous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/06/2018

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis gave me threat posture for the first time, for watering it’s substrate, and stayed like that for twelve minutes straight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SirClassy

Wow that gooty sapphire is beautiful! At what size did you get it?


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/10/2018

After weeks of pre molting period, Webbie, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens finally decided to molt, and molt sucessfully.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/14/2018

First of all, I had so much fun yesterday at the Repticon 2018, Los Angeles. I got myself Brachypelma auratum for $40. I also got myself superworms for decent price too.







Next up, Grammostola iheringi. It is so ready to molt. Let’s do this safe and sound.




Finally, Orphnaecus philippinus molted. I was longing for this moment so long. I am so happy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tewebag

BoyFromLA said:


> I got myself Brachypelma auratum for $40.


Lucky, I want one of those and that's a good price. How big is it?


----------



## BoyFromLA

tewebag said:


> Lucky, I want one of those and that's a good price. How big is it?


It’s the small sling. I would say around 1/4”.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/15/2018

I just did notice Dolichothele diamantinensis molted, yet it still looks pretty plump though. That is not exactly a bad thing, but I am just curious since some tarantulas get really really skinny after molt, and some do not.


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/16/2018

1/4” Aphonopelma mooreae molted for the first time under my care. How much it grew from it I am not so sure of, it is still so tiny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/18/2018

Freshly molted Harpactira pulchripes is as stunning as always.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/20/2018

Freshly molted Brachypelma schroederi. This is not the greatest picture, but this is the best I got.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/24/2018

Sadly, 1/4” Brachypelma auratum died. It looks like it got stuck while molting upright, exhausted, and died.

Wish I could have intervened, but it was already dead when I came home.

Reactions: Sad 9


----------



## Arachnophoric

BoyFromLA said:


> 10/24/2018
> 
> Sadly, 1/4” Brachypelma auratum died. It looks like it got stuck while molting upright, exhausted, and died.
> 
> Wish I could have intervened, but it was already dead when I came home.
> 
> View attachment 290353


Oof, that's rough.  My condolences.


----------



## antinous

Sorry for your loss, I know how it feels to lose a sling that small...

Question, how large is your _P. _cf. _antinous?_


----------



## BoyFromLA

Phormic28 said:


> Question, how large is your _P. _cf. _antinous?_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/27/2018

First of all, happy anniversary to me!




Second of all, I somehow got seven more tarantulas.

About a week and a half ago, I received a message from someone on Instagram. Long story short, she is getting out of the hobby, and is looking for someone who would take her six precious tarantulas. To help her out, I said I would take them all, and today she drove all the way to LA to give me not six, but seven tarantulas total, with the enclosures, and extra cork barks, all for $200.

Lists are:

0.1.0 5” Avicularia metallica
0.0.1 3/4” Avicularia perpurea
0.0.1 1/2” Caribena versicolor
0.0.1 1” Brachypelma hamorii
0.0.1 2” Aphonopelma joshua
0.0.1 1/2” Neoholothele incei
1.0.0 3 1/2” Grammostola pulchra

Forty five total tarantulas in an year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/28/2018

After two and a half hours or so, Thrixopelma ockerti successfully molted, and bragged it’s freshly molted vibrant look of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/30/2018

Soon to be molted, I hope, Caribena versicolor is rehoused. It grew quite large for the last enclosure, and I guess it might be better to have more space to move around, and to molt.

• Old enclosure




• New enclosure

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/04/2018

Caribena versicolor molted, and molted successfully. I love how after each molt, it changes, grows out of it’s coloration. It’s just amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/07/2018

I just found out that Theraphosa blondi molted. I can’t say for sure when exactly, but it’s not that long ago. Too bad I missed it.


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/10/2018

I just love when tarantulas pull or drag out their old skin ouf of their burrows and throw them outside. Recently molted Theraphosa blondi didi it very nicely.




And here’s really cute peekaboo by 
Grammostola iheringi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/14/2018

Aphonopelma bicoloratum molted. It is still so tiny. It is definitely slow growing tarantula.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/15/2018

Finally, I decided to rehouse Webbie, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens into the permanent enclosure. It took a year and a little more to grow into juvie from sling stage, and still long way to go to be matured.













And below is a couple of feeding shots featuring Thrixopelma ockerti, Brachypelma klaasi, Harpactira pulchripes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightshady

Great pics!


----------



## BoyFromLA

Nightshady said:


> Great pics!


Long time no see! Where have you been?


----------



## Nightshady

Just busy with life. Also been pushing social media for my work so the time I would have been surfing AB on my phone been doing that. How many T's you got now? I have a modest 12.


----------



## BoyFromLA

Nightshady said:


> Just busy with life. Also been pushing social media for my work so the time I would have been surfing AB on my phone been doing that. How many T's you got now? I have a modest 12.


46 tarantulas
1 scorpion
1 mantis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/22/2018

Theraphosa blondi is indeed growing so fast. From April of this year to today, for about eight months, it outgrew every tarantulas I have.

• April




• November




For Encyocratella olivacea, it’s currently in the process of molting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/24/2018

Two of Caribena versicolor molted, one large, one small. Both molted just fine.


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/27/2018

Four molted. Two of them are well hidden, and are managed to throw out their old skin outside of their dens.

Dolichothele diamantinensis




Hysterocrates laticeps




Psalmopoeus irminia




Ephebopus cyanognathus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/05/2018

Out of many tarantulas going through pre molting, Pterinochilus murinus decided to molt out of it’s old skin while I was at work. It gained a bit of size, and it might be good to rehouse it with larger enclosure soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/06/2018

Poecilotheria metallica is trying hard to molt at the moment. I am just so curious how large it will get once it’s finished.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gaherp

Great pics buddy. Keep them coming and keep i .Touch if you breed those P. metallica. As for the obt's i never get tired of looking at those beauties


----------



## BoyFromLA

Gaherp said:


> Great pics buddy. Keep them coming and keep i .Touch if you breed those P. metallica. As for the obt's i never get tired of looking at those beauties


I am not really into breeding at the moment.


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/09/2018

Orphnaecus philippinus molted. I really love it’s true spider looking shape of body, and it’s solid orange color. I cannot wait to feed it again!


----------



## Chris LXXIX

BoyFromLA said:


> View attachment 292194


A pure 'Bloodborne' pic, looks like a twisted, crazy eye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

Chris LXXIX said:


> A pure 'Bloodborne' pic, looks like a twisted, crazy eye


Too bad there won’t be any second one.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

BoyFromLA said:


> Too bad there won’t be any second one.


Never say never


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/12/2018

A couple of days late update. It actually happened on 12/09/2018, Sunday.

Grammostola pulchra molted! It keeps growing, and growing, and it keeps getting darker, and darker.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/15/2018

In the morning I traded a few of my juvie tarantulas with @JoeRossi, and here are my new additions from that trades.

0.0.1 Brachypelma annitha




0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum




0.0.1 Xenesthis sp tenebris




0.0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. paisa




0.0.1 Lampropelma nigerrimum




I am very excited for getting tarantulas that I have never had before, and I am looking forward to see them growing in sizes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/16/2018

Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue just molted. Previous molt was on 10/06/2018, so it’s been about good a month and a half of pre molting I would say.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/22/2018

Out of four healthy Nicaraguan Brachypelma albopilosum slings I received on December 14, 2018 from @cold blood, one molted just right now, and it’s just so darn cute!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/23/2018

Aphonopelma mooreae finally decided to molt. I can’t tell much of growth though, but I am still happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/24/2018

First feeding of my recently molted Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue. I normally give about two weeks to make sure, but in this case, it was only for eight days. It seemed pretty much ready, so I just went ahead and fed it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty

BoyFromLA said:


> 12/24/2018
> 
> First feeding of my recently molted Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue. I normally give about two weeks to make sure, but in this case, it was only for eight days. It seemed pretty much ready, so I just went ahead and fed it.


Can’t wait until mine gets bigger.


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/24/2018

Another Brachypelma albopilosum from @cold blood molted. So adorable lookinh tarantula.







Sometime today or yesterday, Lampropelma nigerrimum molted, and it threw away it’s old skin out of the burrow. Awww, so cute.







At last, Brachypelma klaasi is definitely in mood for molt after five months of being so stubborn.













So is Acanthoscurria geniculata. Sleigh bells ring, are you listening. Slings molting, are you watching.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/27/2018

One of Cyriocosmus elegans molted, and it is still so tiny. At least, now I can see a little heart shape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/01/2019

New year, new day, new enclosure. Chilobrachys fimbriatus is growing fast, and growing larger. Therefore I did rehouse it to much larger enclosure so it can web, roam around as much as it wants to.

• Previous enclosure




• Current enclosure




• Here she is (I believe)










For Caribena versicolor it was defintely time to move on to larger enclosure as well. So I did rehouse it too.

• Previous enclosure




• Current enclosure




• There he or she is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/02/2019

It feels really awesome when you rehouse your tarantulas, and they settle exact spots where you initially wanted them to be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/05/2019

Today, I was at Reptile Super Expo, and had so much fun.

I got myself lots of cork barks, and some mealworms, and mixed sizes of Blatta lateralis roaches, and most importantly, two more tarantula slings from @JoeRossi, Brachypelma albiceps, and Xenethis immanis.

I was treying so hard looking around for another members from AB, but failed. Next time for sure!




I came home, then I fed my tarantulas.

Here is the feeding clip of my Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

I demand more P. sp. ‘paisa’


----------



## BoyFromLA

antinous said:


> I demand more P. sp. ‘paisa’


Here I give you Pamphobeteus sp. paisa! Which currently buried itself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antinous

BoyFromLA said:


> Here I give you Pamphobeteus sp. paisa! Which currently buried itself.
> 
> View attachment 296682


excellent


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/06/2019

After several weeks of pre molting, my first tarantula, Brachypelma hamorii molted finally. Once it flipped, it took a while to start molting, so I paid extra attention, and stayed through the whole process, which took about seven and a half hours.

Flipped 06:03 PM 01/05
Stayed as is till 11:10 PM 01/05
Legs started twitching 11:12 PM 01/05
Carapace popped  11:18 PM 01/05
Both fangs out 11:36 PM 01/05
All eight legs freed 12:10 AM 01/06
Legs exercising began 12:15 AM 01/06
Flipped back 01:23 AM 01/06

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/08/2019

My beautiful Thrixopelma ockerti just finished molting, and it’s so lovely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/10/2019

Avicularia perpurea molted after weeks of pre molting. It surely deserves a rehousing once it’s hardened. Oh yes it does.







Total of four slings arrived today. Three Brachypelma schroederi I ordered, and one Brachypelma vagans that came as a freebie, which I didn’t expected at all.

What concerned me was that, Brachypelma vagans’ two front legs were slightly bented. Hopefully in the next a molt or two, they will be recovered.


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/12/2019

Ephebopus cyanognathus molted probably a day or two ago. Today I caught it throwing it’s old skin out of it’s den.

I figured it grew quite large, so I decided to rehouse it as well. It’s sex is still unknown, shame on me. Anyway, he or she was really calm, and very cooperative throughout the whole rehousing process.

• Previous enclosure




• New enclosure







• Ephebopus cyanognathus







I did rehouse another freshly molted tarantula, which is Avicularia perpurea. I especailly enjoyed this rehousing becuase I just loved so much how this cork bark piece looks like, and I have been waiting to use it all this time, and today, I finally got to use it.

• Previous enclosure







• New enclosure







• Avicularia perpurea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/14/2018

Idiothele mira molted last night, and rehoused today.

• Previous enclosure







• New enclosure







• Idiothele mira

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/17/2018

One of Brachypelma albopilosum sling caught while in the middle of molting process. It’s always amazing, and nervous at the same time watching a tarantula molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/25/2019

In the morning, Phormictopus cancerides molted.

Even as a little sling, it hunts it’s prey unlike other shy slings. I can’t wait to feed it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/26/2019

Finally, Xenesthis sp tenebris is now ready to molt. Time to cross my fingers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/27/2019

I love it when there’s molting spree. Today it’s Caribena versicolor, and it’s molting currently.


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/29/2019 - 1

Two new tarantulas arrived in the morning. One is 1” Psalmopoeus victori, and the other one is 1/2” Psalmopoeus cambridgei. Both are very healthy, and very skittish at the same time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

BoyFromLA said:


> Psalmopoeus victori


Envy.


----------



## BoyFromLA

dangerforceidle said:


> Envy.


It was on sale, and Psalmopoeus cambridgei was a freebie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/29/2019 - 2

I believe it happened sometime today. Completely burrowed Pamphobeteus sp. paisa molted, and molted successfully it seems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/05/2019

Cyriocosmus elegans molted. Still so small, yet massively cute.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/09/2019

Yet another Cyriocosmus elegans molted just right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/23/2019

It was such a nice weather today, as always in CA. Therefore, why not? Bumba cabocla decided to molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/25/2019

Xenethis immanis molted, and I missed the whole process of it, but I am glad it went well after all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/28/2019

Recently molted Bumba cabocla is having a treat of a small mealworm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/02/2019

Yes, it’s the struggle for both Grammostola pulchripes, and Zophobas morio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/05/2019

A few molts after, Encyocratella olivacea seemed pretty cramped in current enclosure. Therefore I rehoused it into much larger, spacious enclosure.

Rehousing wasn’t so bad at all. Encyocratella olivacea was so helpful, and so willing, to move into the new enclosure, only after a few threat postures that is.

• From




• To

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/08/2019

Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue rehoused to larger enclosure. The enclosure was previously used for Encyocratella olivacea before recent rehousing.

• From




• To

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/12/2019

After weeks of pre molt, Brachypelma schroederi finally molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/13/2019

I was not really expecting anything, but it turned out as pretty cool video of feeding my Idiothele mira.

Just a little spoiler, it fails to catch it’s prey at first attempt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

March 14, 2019

Molt alert! Pamphobeteus antinous is in the process of molting at the moment, and Brachypelma boehmei is already finished molting in the early morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

I initially thought all three images were the same spider.  Um... it seems to have become smaller as it moulted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

dangerforceidle said:


> I initially thought all three images were the same spider.  Um... it seems to have become smaller as it moulted.


The Curious Case of Benjamin Button?!


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/15/2019

Psalmopoeus cambridgei probably molted a couple of days ago, and I found the undeniable sign of it. I always find it so cute, and funny at the same time, when tarantulas throw away their old skins out of their nests.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/29/2019

First of all, two more tarantulas were added to my collection:

Hapalopus sp. "Colombia, small"
Hapalopus sp. “Colombia, large”

• Small




• Large




I tried to feed them as soon as I rehoused them, but both refused. I was so curious why, but now I have the answer.







I am sure the other one will molt soon as well.

Also, one of larger Cyriocosmus elegans sling molted as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/05/2019

It is certainly not the great picture, but the best I can manage to get. After weeks of pre molt, Hysterocrates laticeps finally molted. Now the question is, should I rehouse it or wait for another molt?

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/11/2019

Acanthoscurria geniculata sling is about to molt, and it looks like it’s a male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/13/2019

After weeks of pre molting, Brachypelma hamorii, my smaller of the two, finally flipped to molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/15/2019

What a surprise. Without any hints what so ever, Xenesthis sp tenebris molted as if it is no big deal. No pre molt? Hello?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/16/2019

For today, it was Phormictopus cancerides sling’s turn to molt. It looked like it happened just right before I got home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/21/2019

Just molted Caribena versicolor is munching on it’s old skin.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/26/2019

Two of tarantulas molted:

• Lampropelma nigerrimum
• Dolichothele diamantinensis

It’s always to see tarantulas molt all at the same time or day or two apart from each other.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/26/2019

Recently molted Lampropelma nigerrimum is rehoused. I find it much easier to rehouse when tarantula is recently molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/27/2019

For today, it was Phormingochilus sp. rufus’ turn to be rehoused. It wasn’t for any particular reasons, but I just felt like it I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/28/2019 - 1

Watching Hapalopus sp. "Colombia, small" molt makes a Sunday morning much happier, and brighter.


----------



## LailaQ

I love all of these. Thank you for sharing your arachnid family with us, @BoyFromLA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/28/2019 - 2

It’s back to back to back. Caribena versicolor just finished molting, and Ephebopus murinus is about to molt right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/30/2019

I can’t quite see the whole view unfortunately, but my Theraphosa blondi definitely molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/10/2019

Finally, Chilobrachys fimbriatus molted today. It was indeed about time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/11/2019

I did not see it coming at all. I did not even come close to think it was in pre molt. Anyway, Phormingochilus sp. rufus sling molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/12/2019

It is freshly molted Avicularia purpurea behind thick webbings. It’s just too bad I can’t get clear pictures.







Below is the smallest Brachypelma albopilosum, molted today, out of six I currently have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/22/2019

I knew my Lasiodora difficilis was up to something when it was putting down the web bed, and I was really hoping to see it molt since it has been quite a while ago when it did. After a few hours of waiting, watching, and wondering what it was up to, I finally got my answer for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/01/2019

Many things happened in just a few days.

Molted:

• Acanthoscurria geniculata
• Xenethis immanis
• Hapalopus sp. "Colombia, small"
• Cyriocosmus elegans x 2

Sexed:

• Psalmopoeus victori: female.

New additions:

• Homoeomma chilensis x 2
• Both are unsexed slings, but it looks like one is a male, and the other one is female, but meh, who knows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/06/2019

First, Brachypelma schroederi just molted, and it is so busy grooming itself right now.




Second, I rehoused Psalmopoeus victori just now, for it looked a bit too large for the previous enclosure. So it is now in much larger, and spacious enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/08/2019

Lovely Cyriocosmus elegans molted, and showed off it’s cute heart on it’s abdomen.




Yet again, newly rehoused is enjoying it’s meal under the light.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/12/2019

Harpactira pulchripes finally molted, and look at this freshly molted coloration, it’s just beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/13/2019

Yes, and yes, and yes. It is that time of the season. Flowers bloom, winds blow, tarantulas molt. Back to back to back, Brachypelma hamorii, and Psalmopoeus cambridgei molted.


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/13/2019

• Two new tarantulas, one rehouse.

First of all, two new tarantulas. One is 
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus, the other one is freebie without any label so it’s unknwon.







Both are housed, but I will definitely rehouse Pamphobeteus ultramarinus to larger enclosure soon.







Second of all, one rehouse. Since Phormictopus cancerides kept trying to escape, I just gave it much larger enclosure, so it can explore here and there as much as it wants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/16/2019

Grammostola iheringi, last molt on October of last year, is finally ready to molt. This time, for real. I can’t wait!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/19/2019

Less than a week ago, Pamphobeteus ultramarinus arrived, and it is in molting process at the moment. I only can assume it was already in heavy pre molt, and that can only explain why it was so sluggish.




And now I know what the mystery freebie sling is. It is Pterinopelma sazimai. I am so excited for I did not have one currently, and I never raised one from sling stage to adult yet! Though I had one juvie female which I got as juvie, and I sold as juvie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/22/2019

Ten long months after last molt, Brachypelma baumgarteni finally molted today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/26/2019

Today, early in the morning, Thrixopelma ockerti decided to molt. To me, it looks female, but who knows? Meh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mbuch

New to the hobby and the site. I just spent part of yesterday and today reading this whole thread from start to finish right now. Thanks for documenting all of this! Super fun and interesting!

I've only got two Ts for now, a 1.25" G pulchripes sling and an approx 3.5" G. porteri I was given by a reptile keeper that rehomed her from someone else!

From just south of you in Orange County, keep up the great work! Love your excitement for all things T!


----------



## BoyFromLA

Mbuch said:


> New to the hobby and the site. I just spent part of yesterday and today reading this whole thread from start to finish right now. Thanks for documenting all of this! Super fun and interesting!
> 
> I've only got two Ts for now, a 1.25" G pulchripes sling and an approx 3.5" G. porteri I was given by a reptile keeper that rehomed her from someone else!
> 
> From just south of you in Orange County, keep up the great work! Love your excitement for all things T!


Thank you, and yeah I noticed! I am glad to see another local(?) person who keeps tarantulas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/28/2019

Nothing much going on for today, so I would love to show off my beautiful Harpactira pulchripes.







I couldn’t really sexed this one. I previously was told by many others that this one looks like a male, but I am still going back and forth if it’s a male or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/29/2019

Such a slow grower, Aphonopelma joshua finally molted for the first time under my care. It took forever.







And so is my Homoeomma chilensis sling. Molted for the first time under my care as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/30/2019

Several molts after, Ornithoctonus aureotibialis has gotten pretty big for previous enclosure, so I rehoused it. I just put both enclosures right next to each other and nudged the tarantula gently to move from one to another. It went very smoothly, perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/06/2019

I just rehoused Avicularia purpurea. It was not a necessary thing, since it could probably stay in the previous enclosure for another molt or two. I just felt like to give it more space a bit early so it can explore here and there if it wants to. Yeah, why not?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/07/2019

Another rehouse, and this time, it’s for Ephebopus cyanognathus.

It was not making any efforts to burrow in the previous enclosure, so this time, I purposely didn’t put much substrate to see how it will react to it. It’s fun to observe, and learn how it behaves to new environment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/13/2019

Homoeomma chilensis sling is about to molt. By just looking at it, I cannot quite clearly tell if it’s a male or a female yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/17/2019

Within a couple of days, five tarantulas molted including three 
Cyriocosmus elegans, then one of eqch Chilobrachys fimbriatus, and 
Hysterocrates laticeps.

Below are the Chilobrachys fimbriatus, and Hysterocrates laticeps.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/20/2019

Honestly, to me, rehousing a tarantula is much more exciting than feeding a tarantula somehow. How a tarantula will venture through and explore here and here, and hunt down it’s prey in a new enclosure just makes me smile.

Thus, here comes a new enclosure for 
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus. This will be pretty much semi final enclosure for it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/23/2019

Just right before I go to sleep, I caught two of my tarantulas molting, and I felt so lucky.

One was Acanthoscurria geniculata, and the other one was Orphnaecus philippinus. In the morning, I found both of them successfully molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/24/2019

From time to time, Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue is out and about, but I could not really take a decent shot or two of it. Yesterday though, it was pretty relaxing and so chill, and didn’t mind me taking shots at all. However, after taking a second shot, it went right back into it’s burrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/27/2019

Ephebopus murinus is not in pre molt, but it will be soon. Thus I wanted it to molt in much more spacious environment, and so it was rehoused.

• Previous




• Current

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

Some awesome species you've got even just on this last page, the fimbriatus and ultramarinus are two that I'm a fan of and still yet to get.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

Mvtt70 said:


> Some awesome species you've got even just on this last page, the fimbriatus and ultramarinus are two that I'm a fan of and still yet to get.


I like Chilobrachys fimbriatus a lot. A tarantula that eats well, webs well, what can I ask for more?


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/29/2019

Post molt feeding for my Chilobrachys fimbriatus. I am just happy that I now get to feed it yet again until next molt cycle. Yay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/30/2019 - 1

To accommodate fast growing Acanthoscurria geniculata sling, I wend ahead and did a bit early rehouse for it. It looks like that’s too spacious for a small sling, but just wait for it.

• Previous enclosure




• Current enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolleWolf

BoyFromLA said:


> Homoeomma chilensis sling is about to molt. By just looking at it, I cannot quite clearly tell if it’s a male or a female yet.


Male


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/30/2019 - 2

Surprise, surprise. I got home and found two of my tarantulas molted, and both Grammostola pulchripes, and Avicularia purpurea molted well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/04/2019

Oh no, my Caribena versicolor was stuck while molting, and I did found a bit late, hopefully not too late. I eventually removed all the stuck parts, which were two pedipalps, and one leg, but it doesn’t look so good at all. It seems just too weak to make it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/02/2020

I’ve decided to continue this post, and to start, a couple of Caribena versicolor feeding shots I just took.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/05/2020

• Took quite a lovely shot of Encyocratella olivacea eating superworm.




• Pamphobeteus sp. paisa molted almost a year since the last molt. It is always happy to get to feed another tarantula after a long pre molt. I will get to feed this beauty after three weeks from now on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/06/2020

Two rehoused today. One is for Aphonopelma joshua, and the other is for Pterinochilus murinus.

• Aphonopelma joshua




• Pterinochilus murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KeGathings17

I'd hate taking up space on such a good thread, but was the most recent versicolor the same one you saved from the bad molt? Either way, great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BoyFromLA

KeGathings17 said:


> I'd hate taking up space on such a good thread, but was the most recent versicolor the same one you saved from the bad molt? Either way, great pics, thanks for sharing!


Unfortunately, they are not the same one. I had two, now just one. I couldn’t save the one you’re talking about. It passed away very next day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 2


----------



## KeGathings17

BoyFromLA said:


> Unfortunately, they are not the same one. I had two, now just one.


That's too bad, great specimens though, loving these pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/30/2020

Bonnetina minax is molting at the moment. It is still going to be very small for the time being though.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## TarantulaMel

BoyFromLA said:


> 11/09/2017
> 
> Hidy - still hiding.
> 
> Webbie - very active, very hungry.
> 
> Today, a new tarantula member joined Hidy, and Webbie. 1/2” Lasiodora difficilis. The name is not yet decided. Will take a day or two.
> 
> View attachment 257432
> 
> 
> View attachment 257433


What about Newbie?


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/01/2021

Well, I’ve already mentioned how long I was looking forward to get this Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana) on below post:





__





						Today is the day
					

Ever since my eyes on this very post for the first time, my journey to find Pterinochilus murinus DCF, Botswana/Zimbabwe has started.  Below is the post  https://arachnoboards.com/threads/colour-variants-of-pterinochilus-murinus-by-locality.301990/  Since then, almost for three years, I...



					arachnoboards.com
				




It is now preparing to molt. A bit weird position, but why not? What a way to start the new year!

By the way, the mealworm in the picture is dead one.


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/08/2021

A few of shots I just took.

• Caribena versicolor







• Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 







• Nhanduchromatus

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/09/2021

Pterinopelma sazimai, in pre molt, is rehoused to much much larger enclosure. It will be in this enclosure good for three or four more molts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/10/2021

It is a rare sight, to me at least, to see my tarantulas are using burrows, or cork bark hides I’ve provided initially. It is such joy, and wonderful feelings that you get from this tarantula keeping.

I woke up today to witness not just one, but two of my tarantulas started utilizing the self-made burrow, and the initial hide I’ve provided. Now, they have been in their enclosures for quite sometime, I would say more than a year, and finally today, has come.

• Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue






• Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/30/2021

I traded my matured male Theraphosa blondi with Poecilotheria rufilata sling. It will be another fun adventure raising this one.

Already rehoused it, then fed it. Awesome feeding response!

It looks like a female, but who knows?


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/02/2021

Harpactira pulchripes is now rehoused to much proper setting enclosure, I hope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaster

Love the diary, keep doing this!


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/06/2021

Acanthoscurria geniculata molted, and molted well. I remember it ate a small red runner roach about a week ago, and it molted today. Truly a good eater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/21/2021

A week ago, rehoming tarantula (female, Brachypelma hamorii, about 4”) post came up, and I initiated the talk, and the talk went well.

Yesterday, I picked the tarantula up, along with two enclosures, one that it originally was in, and one that it currently is in, all for free (thank you).

I rehoused it back into it’s original enclosure, for it is much suitable, and rehousing went smoothly.

Now, I have three female Brachypelma hamorii in total.


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/24/2021

Yesterday, added two more tarantulas to the list. One is Chilobrachys dyscolus, and Cyriopagopus sp. Bach Ma is the other.

Chilobrachys tends to settle in pretty quick, and Chilobrachys dyscolus was no acception. As soon as it got into newly rehoused enclosure, it started to web up things, and made itself a dirt tent. Just amazing.

Cyriopagopus sp. Bach Ma might take awhile to settle in for it was all curled up in the corner of cork bark till in the morning. Going to check up how it is doing once I get home later.


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/27/2021

Citharognathus hosei is rehoused, for it is soon to be molted, I believe, and it would appreciate a bit larger enclosure. This one grows fast, but hopefully it’ll be in this one for at least two or three molts.

From:







To:


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/18/2021

Poecilotheria rufilata molted. It is now resting and stretching. Even in glimpse, I could tell it grew quite a bit. In two weeks, I would be able to feed it once again.


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/19/2021

Brachypelma boehmei is now rehoused to a bit more spacious enclosure. I honestly do not know how much larger it can get later, but hopefully it will stay in here for at least two more molts at least.


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/20/2021

Haploclastus devamatha is refusing food. It looks pretty well fed, so I did rehouse it to larger enclosure.

May it molt or two, and thrive.


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/25/2021

One of Monocentropus balfouri sling, out of two, molted yesterday, and when I checked in the morning today, it was still stuck with old molt, so I gave a little help to pull it’s body out.

Eventually it got from the old molt, and due to it, it lost one of right legs, and one bent very badly.

I will have to give extra attention till it’s next molt and see how will it do.


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/27/2021

Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue molted sometime today, about a year after from last molt. It looks like everything went well. Roughly about three weeks later, I can finally feed it again, and watch awesome take downs.


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/08/2021

Finally rehoused Aphonopelma chalcodes into it’s final enclosure. I only say this because I have no idea how large it gets once it matures, and it grows really really slowly for sure.


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/11/2021

Phormictopus cancerides is rehoused to a bit larger enclosure. I do not know when, but I am certain it will get much larger once it molts, thus rehousing it now made much sense.

Quite the abdomen size, but it is still taking small meals time to time. Such a great eater.


----------



## Charliemum

I found your post this evening and 20 pages later  your collection is breathtaking, I enjoyed this thread very much thank you for taking the time to share your experiences with us. I look forward to your next instalment


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/13/2021

Post molt feeding for Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue was successful. It was good to see one of my well eating tarantula eat once again.

Calm, but precise take down, and a half spin of happy dance-ish? I don’t know. As long as it eats, I am happy.

View attachment trim.BFDCC21D-5F0D-4BB8-AF00-2AB2CBB1AB7E.mp4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/17/2021

It IS here! What’s here? It’s the matured male Dolichothele diamantinensis. It is from @CommanderBacon, and it’s here for my female. Which means, it is officially my first ever pairing tarantulas.

Reactions: Love 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Charliemum

BoyFromLA said:


> 04/17/2021
> 
> It IS here! What’s here? It’s the matured male Dolichothele diamantinensis. It is from @CommanderBacon, and it’s here for my female. Which means, it is officially my first ever pairing tarantulas.
> 
> View attachment 382097


Good luck hunny hope all goes to plan.


----------



## CommanderBacon

Super excited! I hope he is a polite date!


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/17/2021

The whole pairing process went for about an hour. The male was going around in circle, in & out of the enclosure majority of the time. The female was very calm, and patient for the whole time. Unfortunately, I accidentally pressed the button, and the recording stopped at the end. The male had three good insertions for about ten to fifteen seconds each time, and managed to exit the scene safely.

I and @CommanderBacon agreed to pair them again a couple of days later, just to be sure, then the male will be returned.

Over all, it was great success for me, to even have this opportunity to attempt pairing / breeding. It was truly amazing first pairing ever experience.

A complete breeding report will be provided once it goes either well or bad in two or three months.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charliemum

Aww bless him his little legs are going like the clappers fingers crossed it was successful for yous . Such cute t's.


----------



## CommanderBacon

I'm sorry but the last minute and 20 seconds of that video where my boy lost his damn mind and started flipping out over losing his V card cracked me up SO HARD


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/19/2021

The plan to attempt another pairing for Dolichothele diamantinensis couple during the week has been aborted.

It is because the female is now resting in it’s hide after completely sealed off it’s way to the hide with webbings.

The male will be returned on coming Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/20/2021

It was surprising to see Pamphobeteus paisa molted. 

For the fact that previous molt took about a year, four months was relatively fast.

Over all, it’s always good to see tarantulas molt, and molt successfully. I can’t wait to feed it once again in about three weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/21/2021

Pterinochilus murinus sealed off it’s burrow entrance awhile back. I was expecting it to molt, but every time it’s out and about, I could not tell if molt actually happened.

It was about and about today as well, still I saw no sign of molt, but I saw one thing that was clear, that it is gorgeous.


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/30/2021

After three weeks into in it’s new enclosure, Aphonopelma chalcodes is suddenly feel like to play with some dirts.

Freshly excavated dirts are slowly piling up in front of it’s hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/01/2021

The past few days, total four of my tarantulas molted, and they are:


Cyriocosmus elegans
Cyriopagopus bach ma
Pterinopelma sazimai
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana)

All four of them did molt successfully, and it is very exciting news because I will get to see more feeding actions from them in near future.

I also rehoused both of my Cyriocosmus elegans into their hopefully final enclosures. The  process was the usual put-two-enclosures-side-by-side method, and it was simple, and easy.

Both are still unsexed, but they looked somewhat female-ish.


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/02/2021

It’s an update of unsuccessfully molted (03/25/2021) Monocentropus balfouri sling.

38 days passed since it’s molt.

So far, no food consumption. every week, small pre killed feeder was presented, but it refused all. A part of it’s substrate was dampened every other week.

Two of right legs missing, two of right legs severely bent, but very active, and still very plump otherwise.

My guess would be, it will eventually molt out to recover without any foods, but who knows. I only can observe, with just a little prediction / assumption.


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/04/2021

Psalmopoeus victori, molted on 04/25/2021, is out and about, is stretching.







One thing about Psalmopoeus is, before & after molt size difference is often very impressive.




It was happy to see another tarantula emerged from it’s burrow, successfully molted, gained quite a size. I can’t wait to start feeding it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/06/2021

Haploclastus devamatha is rehoused. For this is quite the grower, I provided it the enclosure with some width, and as well as some heights.

I can’t wait for it to build another cool looking turret burrow, hopefully right in the middle where I made the initial burrow for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/06/2021

It is certainly wonderful when tarantulas eat well, molt successfully, but when it comes to rehousing, it is also wonderful when tarantulas are using hides that were provided, and when making burrows out of the initial burrows that were provided.

Previously mentioned, Haploclastus devamatha was rehoused into larger enclosure with the hope that it would make a nice turret burrow out of the initial burrow I made for it. Then this happened in the morning. What a beautiful sight it is! Just as I imagined in my sweet dream. This rarely happens honestly, so I am very happy about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/09/2021

Haploclastus devamatha added a little touch of aesthetic imagination onto it’s turret. It is so much fun observing it’s process of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/10/2021

Psalmopoeus victori, molted on 04/25/2021, is lurking. It is very very skittish, and is quick to hide itself into dirt covered webbings when startled.

I will give it another week or two before it’s post molt feeding. Oh boy, I can’t wait for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/22/2021

The reason why I am not so eager to use the term ‘pre molt’ is all because of this: a surprise molt.

I only can predict, and assume when tarantulas are going to molt, but that’s far apart from ‘knowing when’.

For tarantulas know exactly when to eat, when to stop eating, when to molt, when to start eating again, I do not worry much about them molting.

Today, just now in fact, Brachypelma baumgarteni molted, and I was not even aware it was going to molt at all. I honestly had no idea, and it did molt.

I suspected it as a male for a long time, and it is indeed a male. Not yet matured, so there are no hooks in it’s pedipalps, but sadly, and yet happily, it is officially a male.

Since it just molted, it’s old skin condition is perfect, and I love it.

I can’t wait to feed it once again in a few weeks, and I can’t wait to send it off to a female once it matures in near future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/28/2021

Recently molted:

Chilobrachys dyscolus blue
Orphnaecus philippinus
Recently added:

Haploclastus devamatha
It was from recent ‘May mystery tarantula event’ from you-know-who.

Soon to be added:

Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati x2
Heterothele Gabonensis x2
They are from the seller I found on Craiglists in my area. It was a real deal in terms of price wise. I’ll be picking them up tomorrow.


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/02/2021

I spotted unknown mites (not grain mites) in Poecilotheria rufilata’s enclosure. It was first time seeing this type of mites in any of my tarantula enclosures. Therefore I quickly decided to rehouse it. I just wanted to be safe than sorry.

For Poecilotheria rufilata gained it’s size in very short period of time, I decided to put it into semi final enclosure and see how it is doing in here. If it is doing well, then it will stay in here till next rehouse, if not I will move it to a bit smaller enclosure.


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/10/2021

Nhandu chromatus is currently molting at the moment. First time molting under my care, and I am hoping for the safe molting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## aviva

Hi, I just read your whole thread. Thankyou for the time and effort you put into it. It was really interesting. I am just curious as to how many T's are in your collection now?


----------



## BoyFromLA

aviva said:


> Hi, I just read your whole thread. Thankyou for the time and effort you put into it. It was really interesting. I am just curious as to how many T's are in your collection now?


Probably around 65+


----------



## BoyFromLA

06/12/2021

Easily startled, very light sensitive, very skittish Poecilotheria rufilata is very hard to photograph. It just does not have much patient to stay, and wait for you to take a photo. That being said, today was very lucky indeed.

Twice molted so far under my care.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/19/2021

Freshly molted Pamphobeteus antinous is a female, and that’s a good news. I’ve always suspected this one to be a female, and at last confirmed with the molt. It’s old skin is about 6 1/2”, so it should now probably be about 7” or so.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/27/2021

I am in the process of downsizing at the moment. That include confirmed males, as well as females, then some multiples. Yet, here I am, adding three more tarantulas under my care.

Chilobrachys fimbriatus 2”
Megaphobema robustum 3”
Orphnaecus philippinus 2”






















They are all unsexed, but decent sized, but with the less-than-an-inch-sling price tags. It was a steal deal I would say.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/28/2021

First public appearance of Poecilotheria rufilata after recent molt on 08/19/2021.







It is now about 4”, and by just looking at it, I can easily tell how much it grew in size after molt. Which does not happen at all with any of my Aphonopelma. 




I can’’t wait to start feeding it again in two weeks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/05/2021

Recently acquired three tarantulas are settling in very well.

Orphnaecus philippinus



Chilobrachys fimbriatus



Megaphobema robustum






Especially for Chilobrachys fimbriatus, it molted a couple of days after it’s rehousing, and that’s very amazing.

Also for soon-to-be-acquired three taranrulas are very exciting ones.

Birupes simoroxigorum x3

I am looking forward to see how these little ones will do under my care. Hopefully at least one of them is a female, cross my fingers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/08/2021

Stromatopelma calceatum is added to my list. Since I’ve never kept this species before, it will be so much fun raising one.

It was packed quite poorly, but boy oh boy, this tarantula is live and well. It bolted on me while I was checking if it was dead or alive, and I was glad it was healthy. Took me about ten minutes of searching for it, and it was found in between other tarantula enclosures.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/10/2021

All three Birupes simoroxigorum arrived safe and well, with unexpected two freebies along with them.




They were listed as 3/4” to 1”, though they looked much smaller (it’s also because of their long legs span too) which I don’t mind at all, for I prefer smaller ones over larger ones.

They are fast, and I mean it. As soon as they come out of the little originally packaged containers, they start to run, and run all over. It was very impressive watching them sprint.

Two freebies are Cyriopagopus Hati Hati, and Ceratogyrus marshalli. For I’ve never kept Ceratogyrus marshalli before, raising one will be indeed a joy ride.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crazyarachnoguy

Can I ask you where you get your enclosures from, particularly the one you have your Pamphobeteus antinous in?


----------



## BoyFromLA

Crazyarachnoguy said:


> Can I ask you where you get your enclosures from, particularly the one you have your Pamphobeteus antinous in?


Of course, I sent you DM regard to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/11/2021

Just picked it up, another find from Craigslist, it’s Poecilotheria metallica, 5” female, comes with 16x16x24 Exo Terra enclosure, for $325.




For it is already sealed up it’s hide entrance, I assume it does not want to be disturbed. Since t’s abdomen looks plump enough, I assume it’s going to molt soon maybe?




For now I have a pair, once the male matures, I could hopefully try to breed them in the near future.


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/18/2021

To start, recently molted Psalmopoeus victori is now about 5 1/2”. It is much bolder now, but still is very skittish, and is easily startled, yet awesome eater.







For Birupes simoroxigorum, all three of them ate, and are no longer on skinny side, now that’s a good news. If I may be a little more greedy, I would expect them to hunt live prey next time I feed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

09/19/2021

Thanks to @CommanderBacon for generosity, now I have Heteroscodra maculata in my collection, and it is now rehoused. Such a gorgeous species.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/07/2021

Many updates, yes.

*First ever breeding attempt*

To start off, my first ever tarantula breeding attempt, of Dolichothele diamantinensis with my female, and @CommanderBacon’s male is successful, and is on going so far.












						BoyFromLA's Tarantulas Diary
					

04/17/2021  It IS here! What’s here? It’s the matured male Dolichothele diamantinensis. It is from @CommanderBacon, and it’s here for my female. Which means, it is officially my first ever pairing tarantulas.



					arachnoboards.com
				









						BoyFromLA's Tarantulas Diary
					

04/17/2021  It IS here! What’s here? It’s the matured male Dolichothele diamantinensis. It is from @CommanderBacon, and it’s here for my female. Which means, it is officially my first ever pairing tarantulas.



					arachnoboards.com
				









						Dolichothele diamantinensis egg sac
					

As for a breeding attempt, my Dolichothele diamantinensis female mated with @CommanderBacon’s male back in mid April. Several months passed, and nothing happened, so we both came to a conclusion, it was not successful.  Then yesterday, my female was webbing so intensely, and I thought it was...



					arachnoboards.com
				




The female is keep adding new layers of webbing on it’s egg sac occasionally while guarding it.

It will be so awesome if all the eggs will be well developed, and be hatched in time.

*Three of Birupes simoroxigorum*

I initially was so worried that not one, but all three of mine were not so good eaters.






						Birupes simoroxigorum, not so great eater?
					

To me, whenever I get a new baby tarantula, first feeding attempt is very important. In a way, it is to see if a baby tarantula is healthy or not.  Failing of first feeding attempt does not necessarily mean a baby tarantula is not healthy, but often times this foreshadows to it’s slow, and...



					arachnoboards.com
				










Recently one molted, and two more to go. Hopefully this time around, they would hunt / eat much aggressively.

*Top lid webbing Avicularia variegata*

For quite some time I was a bit annoyed by two of my Avicularia variegata, for they were webbing so close to top lid.






						Fun experiment with Avicularia variegata
					

Not only just for Avicularia variegata, but of all arboreals, great dilemma is them webbing up very close to top lids. Personally I don’t mind at all, but it’s pretty inconvenient for tarantulas and for myself as well.    From this dilemma, the fun experiment was born. After rehousing for both...



					arachnoboards.com
				







After a dozen or so of attempts to fix / persuade this issue, both of them finally made their webbing hide else where. Yes, thank you.

*Heterothele gabonensis is rehoused*

This really really tiny tarantula is fearless, lightening fast, webbing crazy, and is always hungry (if it’s not in pre molt that is). It is rehoused into much spacious enclosure.




The fact that it is so small, and so fast, it almost resembles of true spider, and that’s the reason why I like this little tarantula more.

I can only imagine how small it would be when it is recently hatched.


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/09/2021

*Molt, and molt, yet another molt.*

Acanthoscurria geniculata, last molted on 02/06/2021, molted.







Monocentropus balfouri, last molted on 07/22/2021, molted.







Birupes simoroxigorum, one of three, molted for the first time under my care.







I cannot wait to feed them all once again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/10/2021

*All three molted.*




Now, all three of Birupes simoroxigorum molted, and molted well, a few days apart from each other.

*#1* - Oct 9, 2021
*#2* - Oct 10, 2021
*#3* - Oct 5, 2021
Now then I guess eating-not-so-aggressively crisis is moving on to next phase. Hopefully next phase is not as annoying as the first one. It is always quite stressful, and concerns me seeing a sling eating not so well.


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/22/2021

*Birupes simoroxigorum*




After recent molt, all three of them became somewhat bolder. Still would not take fully live feeders though, but now at least they take half-pre-killed ones, and I am grateful for that.

*Dolichothele diamantinensis*

Today is on 24th day since the egg sac is made. One more week, yes, one more week I will wait then, and will attempt to pull out the egg sac once I rehouse the female to else where. I can’t wait.

*Xenethis immanis*




It molted on 10/14/2021. It took about a little less than a year since last molt. I am glad it was a successful one, and I can’t wait to feed it yet again.


----------



## Jonathan6303

BoyFromLA said:


> 10/22/2021
> 
> *Birupes simoroxigorum*
> 
> View attachment 402243
> 
> 
> After recent molt, all three of them became somewhat bolder. Still would not take fully live feeders though, but now at least they take half-pre-killed ones, and I am grateful for that.
> 
> *Dolichothele diamantinensis*
> 
> Today is on 24th day since the egg sac is made. One more week, yes, one more week I will wait then, and will attempt to pull out the egg sac once I rehouse the female to else where. I can’t wait.
> 
> *Xenethis immanis*
> 
> View attachment 402244
> 
> 
> It molted on 10/14/2021. It took about a little less than a year since last molt. I am glad it was a successful one, and I can’t wait to feed it yet again.


That xenethis is gorgeous


----------



## BoyFromLA

Jonathan6303 said:


> That xenethis is gorgeous


Feb 25, 2019
May 30, 2019
Sep 19, 2019
Jan 27, 2020
Nov 11, 2020
Oct 14, 2021

So far it molted six times under my care, and it has still lot of growing room left.


----------



## Jonathan6303

BoyFromLA said:


> Feb 25, 2019
> May 30, 2019
> Sep 19, 2019
> Jan 27, 2020
> Nov 11, 2020
> Oct 14, 2021
> 
> So far it molted six times under my care, and it has still lot of growing room left.


That’s awesome. Need to pick one up eventually.


----------



## BoyFromLA

10/23/2021

*It’s unsuccessful*

My first ever breeding attempt ended unsuccessfully. The egg sac was pulled today, and it was no good at all.




*Rehoused*

Dolichothele diamantinensis
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Kigoma)
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana)
Chilobrachys huahini
Chilobrachys dyscolus blue










*Out and about*

Chilobrachys fimbriatus is out and about a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

11/15/2021

Chilobrachys electric blue molted, and molted well. It’s old skin is about 5 1/2”, so I assume it is now about 6” maybe? I love it’s stunning freshly molted coloration. Oh, and it looks very female-ish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

12/11/2021

Haploclastus devamatha emerged from it’s burrow for it’s post molt feeding, then I noticed it’s one of leg was bent. Though it appeared to be not so much of an issue. Hopefully it will be fixed after another molt.

Other than that, it is one healthy tarantula.


----------



## Jonathan6303

BoyFromLA said:


> 12/11/2021
> 
> Haploclastus devamatha emerged from it’s burrow for it’s post molt feeding, then I noticed it’s one of leg was bent. Though it appeared to be not so much of an issue. Hopefully it will be fixed after another molt.
> 
> Other than that, it is one healthy tarantula.
> 
> View attachment 405637


There so reclusive. My little sling is always at the bottom of its burrow.


----------



## BoyFromLA

Jonathan6303 said:


> There so reclusive. My little sling is always at the bottom of its burrow.


Both of mine are so bold, they just stay lurking while I open up the lids, and wait for feeders to drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/29/2022

A year goes faster and faster now, and my first update of current year is here.

Now, this one here is Pamphobeteus solaris, freshly molted, a male.







I now know for sure why it was keep refusing to eat.

Oh boy I cannot wait to feed it, because under my care, I had no chance to feed it yet.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/05/2022

A little side story, but ever since my Psytalla horrida colony boom, I was always getting shortage on my feeders for my tarantulas, and scorpions.

Now my new batch of my feeder insects arrived. I am at ease with no worry of any shortage now.


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/08/2022

Megaphobema robustum, which I got on 08/27/2021, as unsexed 3”, never ate under my care, so for about five months.

I was concerned, at the same time, I was also annoyed. Though not only it looked healthy enough, it was in fact very healthy to excavate, and to dig all over.

And this is what I am seeing right now.




Ha, it is preparing to molt. Isn’t it something? To me, it is really something. I really do hope it make it through.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/13/2022

Orphnaecus philippinus is rehoused into much larger enclosure. I think this would be it’s final enclosure, in hope that, it would make a nice burrow / den / hide out of the space I’vd made with cork barks for it.

From:




To:







Also, with fingers crossed, this look very female-ish, but who knows.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/16/2022

It’s only a couple of days since Orphnaecus philippinus rehouse, though much progress was made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

2/26/2022

Yet another sling is lost due to stuck in molt, and yes not ALL tarantulas make it.

It was going to be the first molt under my care, but nope.

Chilobrachys yuxi

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

02/28/2022

Acanthoscurria geniculata is about to molt.







Molt dates are as followed:

Dec 24, 2018
Apr 11, 2019
May 29, 2019
Jul 23, 2019
Aug 28, 2019
Nov 20, 2019
May 20, 2020
Sep 10, 2020
Feb 6, 2021
Oct 9, 2021
Feb 28, 2022

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## joossa

Good luck with the molt! Did your M. robustum come out okay?


----------



## BoyFromLA

joossa said:


> Good luck with the molt! Did your M. robustum come out okay?


Oh yes, and today I caught it eating.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/05/2022

Unless you know for sure that your tarantula is going to molt very soon, it is hard to catch it while molting. Probably the best way would be just keep observing every one of them whenever you get a chance to.

Thus, I caught Monocentropus balfouri about to molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/07/2022

I just got home from work, then I saw this:

It’s 0.1 Pamphobeteus solaris, first molt under my care.







I was eagerly waited for this moment, I can’t wait to start feeding it, for it never ate under my care yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/09/2022

Huge upgrade for Heterothele gabonensis. I happened to find a perfect driftwood for this small heavy webbing tarantula, and it fits just very nicely in the new enclosure. It will be amazing once it webs up everywhere.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## me and my Ts

BoyFromLA said:


> 03/09/2022
> 
> Huge upgrade for Heterothele gabonensis. I happened to find a perfect driftwood for this small heavy webbing tarantula, and it fits just very nicely in the new enclosure. It will be amazing once it webs up everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 412763
> 
> 
> View attachment 412764
> 
> 
> View attachment 412765
> 
> 
> View attachment 412766
> 
> 
> View attachment 412767


Can’t wait to see the webbing pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joossa

me and my Ts said:


> Can’t wait to see the webbing pictures!


Yes! @BoyFromLA please post pics once it's done some webbing work in there!


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/12/2022

I initially bought beef sticks with the very intention of using the container afterward. It looked very tempting to use as fossorial tarantula enclosure. So today, I rehoused Cyriopagopus bach ma into this deep substrates set up enclosure for the first time.


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/13/2022

It was just yesterday that I rehoused two of my Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati from their initial enclosures to a little larger enclosures. While doing it, I thought to myself, hmm, this one might molt soon. A little did I know is, a day after it would actually happen.










It molted well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/14/2022

Heterothele gabonensis, five days after it’s initial rehouse, already so much changes took place. Currently it has three separate hide entrances to get to it’s burrow. I am certain, over time, more changes will be done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

03/19/2022

Yes, it was about time, to feed this one. Acanthoscurria geniculata, molted on 02/28/2022, 1st post mt feed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/04/2022

Chilobrachys electric blue is rehoused into a bit larger enclosure, and this would be it’s final enclosure, in hope, it would make itself a nice burrow from that hide.


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/10/2022

Finally, Aphonopelma chalcodes first molt ever under my care. It was quite the waiting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

04/13/2022

Nhandu chromatus is rehoused into a bit more spacious enclosure, and hopefully this time around, I’d love to see it using it’s hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/15/2022

Last molted on 10/14/2021, Xenethis immanis is about to molt at the moment. I caught it on it’s back while morning routine check up.

It’s now about 5” or so, I am curious how larger it will get once it molts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

05/28/2022

Many molted, and one is currently in molt at the moment as well. Yeah, it’s that time of the season, once again.

Brachypelma klaasi - 05/24/2022
Encyocratella olivacea - 05/28/2022
Pterinochilus murinus - 05/22/2022
Monocentropus balfouri - 05/26/2022
Heterothele gabonensis - 05/27/2022
Poecilotheria metallica - 05/22/2022
Pamphobeteus solaris - 05/28/2022


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/04/2022

So many things to update since my last post, but I will just go slowly, and take a step at a time. Recently molted Psalmopoeus victori was out and about, just to throw it’s old skin out. So I took it out to take a good look at it. My guess was right, and it was indeed female.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/07/2022

I love to witness tarantulas when they are about to molt. Such amazing moments to catch / treasure / cherish indeed.

I caught Nhandu chromatus about to molt today.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/23/2022

Harpactira pulchripes molted, and molted well. I was suspecting it as a female quite some time, and now it is confirmed female by molt sexing.













It’s freshly molted coloration is just amazing every time I see it, and I can’t stop amazed by it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/25/2022

Very exciting day indeed.

All because of my Homoeomma chilense female is up to something.

Now, it’s last molt was on 11/01/2021, and it’s last pairing was 02/02/2022. Which means, it’s either going to molt or make an egg sac.

If it is going to molt, then I can wait to recover, and have another pairing go with the male without worrying it to molt out.

If it is going to make an egg sac, then I’ll be so very happy to share on going progress with you all.

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/26/2022

It is official. Homoeomma chilense is now with the egg sac.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

07/30/2022

Orphnaecus philippinus finished molting just now.




This is 8th molt under my care so far.

Oct 14, 2018
Dec 9, 2018
Jul 23, 2019
Nov 29, 2019
Jun 23, 2020
May 27, 2021
Nov 27, 2021
Jul 30, 2022

Very underrated tarantula species in my opinion, with much potential to grow it’s popularity.

It is such a lovely looking tarantula that is eating well, dig well, web well, hunt well.

I can’t wait to feed this beauty again in two to three weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/11/2022

Poecilotheria rufilata, first appearance after it’s recent molt on 08/04/2022.

I somewhat wanted it to be a female, but it shows pretty male-ish coloration at the moment. I guess I’ll have to look around to find a female for it later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

08/14/2022

Pamphobeteus solaris, molted just now. I was expecting it to molt a bit sooner, but it’s all good. Now I will have another tarantula to feed in three weeks or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/02/2023

To start off the year of 2023, Pamphobeteus paisa molted, and molted well. It’s old skin is fairly dry, not dry dry, so it’s safe to assume that it molted yesterday.

It’s recent molt dates are now as follow:

Jan 29, 2019
Jun 24, 2019
Dec 22, 2019
Dec 4, 2020
Apr 20, 2021
Jan 1, 2023

It has pretty decent steady molt cycle.

I knew it was a female, but I did reconfirm yet again to be 100% sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## campj

Mind saying what the dimensions of the exo terras are in these posts? (actually looks like the Chilobrachys is in something that isn't exo terra) 






						BoyFromLA's Tarantulas Diary
					

Can’t wait to see the webbing pictures!  Yes! @BoyFromLA please post pics once it's done some webbing work in there! 😀



					arachnoboards.com
				









						BoyFromLA's Tarantulas Diary
					

Can’t wait to see the webbing pictures!  Yes! @BoyFromLA please post pics once it's done some webbing work in there! 😀



					arachnoboards.com
				




Would be very helpful. Also, really digging the decor your P. victori put up.


----------



## Charliemum

campj said:


> Mind saying what the dimensions of the exo terras are in these posts? (actually looks like the Chilobrachys is in something that isn't exo terra)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoyFromLA's Tarantulas Diary
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to see the webbing pictures!  Yes! @BoyFromLA please post pics once it's done some webbing work in there! 😀
> 
> 
> 
> arachnoboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoyFromLA's Tarantulas Diary
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to see the webbing pictures!  Yes! @BoyFromLA please post pics once it's done some webbing work in there! 😀
> 
> 
> 
> arachnoboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be very helpful. Also, really digging the decor your P. victori put up.


He uses repti zoo I only know because I have my Euthalus in the same thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

campj said:


> Mind saying what the dimensions of the exo terras are in these posts? (actually looks like the Chilobrachys is in something that isn't exo terra)
> 
> Would be very helpful. Also, really digging the decor your P. victori put up.


Dimensions are 10x10x10”, not sure about it’s brand. Back then, it was given away to me along with other tarantula in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## campj

BoyFromLA said:


> Dimensions are 10x10x10”, not sure about it’s brand. Back then, it was given away to me along with other tarantula in it.


Much appreciated.


----------



## BoyFromLA

01/07/2023

Arachnoboards user @BtwnRivrs was parting away with his two beloved tarantulas, I gladly took them in my care.

I just finished rehousing both:

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Suspect matured male

Eupalaestrus campestratus
Unsexed








My speculation would be this Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens is not matured yet or is not a male at all.




I am leaning more toward to  that it’s a female.

For, Eupalaestrus campestratus I would need more time to guess it’s sex, because I have no idea yet, and I am not so well informed for this species at all. In fact, it was first time seeing / heard of this species at all.


----------

